# News crew shot **warning graphic**



## jon_berzerk (Aug 26, 2015)

*w virgina moments ago *


*WDBJ7 live crew attacked by gunman*

**


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 26, 2015)

nope real 

WDBJ7 Livestream


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

Holy crap, amazing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 26, 2015)

MONETA, Va. -

Two WDBJ7 employees were killed Wednesday morning in an attack at Bridgewater Plaza

Police are looking for a suspect who apparently opened fire on WDBJ7 photographer Adam Ward and WDBJ7 reporter Alison Parker.

Adam was 27-years-old. Alison just turned 24.

Both were from the WDBJ7 viewing area

Two WDBJ7 employees killed in attack at Bridgewater Plaza


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

rot in hell


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

Our county schools were locked down last week after threats to the sheriff and school officials...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

Holy Shit!!!
I guess it's to soon for a motive?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

The amazing people video is better...


----------



## Hancock (Aug 26, 2015)

Wow, wtf

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > nope real
> ...




there is footage of the shooter the camera captured as well 

they should be able to figure out who he is


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Holy Shit!!!
> I guess it's to soon for a motive?



weaselzippers has a screen capture of the shooter


----------



## mdk (Aug 26, 2015)

Good lord. That was horrifying.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

So the news crew was interviewing someone about how to improve the community and bring in tourism and they are gunned down in cold blood?



Since when did VA become a war zone?

Unbelievable!


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

The suspect is identified as black, driving a mustang with the plate # and a first name of Lester.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

I think their other news crews might want to be more careful until this guy is caught or killed.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> So the news crew was interviewing someone about how to improve the community and bring in tourism and they are gunned down in cold blood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the towns in WV are incredibly racist. I wouldnt be surprised if this wasnt a Middle Eastern or Black person that snapped.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.

This could very well be the first.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So the news crew was interviewing someone about how to improve the community and bring in tourism and they are gunned down in cold blood?
> ...




Really..I would wait till they catch the guy…..shouldn't be very long….


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So the news crew was interviewing someone about how to improve the community and bring in tourism and they are gunned down in cold blood?
> ...



Anything is possible at this stage.

It could even be someone pissed off because they were having an affair. Or someone off their meds.

Going to have to wait and see what the cops find.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




This might be the next step for these shooters…going right after the news people who will make them famous….


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> 
> This could very well be the first.


First I have heard of it. What Black leader called for this? Do you have a link?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 26, 2015)

Very sad


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Hmm.  White reporters shot by black guy.
Wonder how this will spin.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> ...


black leaders calling for murder - Google Search

New Black Panther leader: Hunt down and kill white people | Washington Weekly News
Louis Farrakhan Calls for Murder: We Must Rise Up & Kill Those Who Kill Us - Freedom Outpost


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Hmm.  White reporters shot by black guy.
> Wonder how this will spin.


Black lives matter.


----------



## NLT (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> ...


farrakhan you fuckhead


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


I love it when someone plays dumb and gets caught.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Seems like you lack reading skills NBPP is not the leader of Blacks.

Farrakhan said kill those that kill us. That means self defense. Curiously enough he is not the leader of Black people either.


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2015)

I knew it was a coon before it was announced.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


When did Farrakhan call for killing white people and become the leader of all Black people fuckhead?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

namvet said:


> I knew it was a coon before it was announced.


I thought it was a cave monkey when I first heard about it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> So the news crew was interviewing someone about how to improve the community and bring in tourism and they are gunned down in cold blood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This kind of thing seems to be happening almost every day in American, or at least every week.  Why has it become such a violent society?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

Weasel Zippers


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You dont have to play dumb. Its your natural state.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So the news crew was interviewing someone about how to improve the community and bring in tourism and they are gunned down in cold blood?
> ...


Violent crime is down over the last 25 years.
Where have you been?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


well you just blatantly lied, so you are dismissed as an incompetent tool.


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2015)

where's Sharpton??? oh dez waz white. forgetz it


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Suspect is being chased on I-64 east, he is heading east towards Charlottesville now.

Virginia State Police Division 3 Live Audio Feed


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

They should have just disarmed the guy with awesome unarmed fighting skills.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > *black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.*
> ...


They  make it up as they go along.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Shit!!!
> ...



Hang the fuck in public


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


aww, see, dear sweet dumberthandirt Es backs you up.

If that's not proof enough, there is no hope.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe there should be a 25-yard gun-free zone around all reporters.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


What did I lie about? You claimed Black leaders have been calling for Blacks to murder white people. All you proved is that you dont know who is a Black leader and you think protecting yourself is murder. You look like a prize ass. From your link....

""*retaliation is a must when you have been attacked.*"
Read more at Louis Farrakhan Calls for Murder: We Must Rise Up & Kill Those Who Kill Us - Freedom Outpost"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

It's personal, either against the newspeople, the news station, or theperson being interviewed, or something snapped in the person's brain.  Terrible.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> They should have just disarmed the guy with awesome unarmed fighting skills.


Youre saying the reporters were trained in martial arts?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nobody is that good an actor


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

namvet said:


> where's Sharpton??? oh dez waz white. forgetz it


Sharpton is one person. Whites have an entire system.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's personal, either against the newspeople, the news station, or theperson being interviewed, or something snapped in the person's brain.  Terrible.


yea, no chance he's a racist pile of shit that wanted to kill some white people.

like black leaders have been calling for


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's personal, either against the newspeople, the news station, or theperson being interviewed, or something snapped in the person's brain.  Terrible.
> ...


He could be racist. More likely he is nuts like you guys claim the throngs of white boys are that have done this repeatedly. The problem is that you have yet to identify the leader of all Black people.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


he's probably a racist pile of shit and I already gave you the links

but you're a liar, so there's no dealing with such a pathetic fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


You only gave me links that prove you are a retard. Take your ball and go home boy.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

Wonder how the media is gonna respond when it's THEIR people getting shot this time? They stir up so much phony outrage that puts others in danger.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Weasel Zippers
> 
> View attachment 48313


He looks white to me.  If he's black, he's at least 50% white.  It's interesting how a person who is 50% white or more, with some black, is considered 'black' in America, especially when he does something wrong.  My nephews are half white but in America, they are considered black.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

6'3, brown skin and hair, age appx 41.

Virginia State Police Division 3 - Live Audio Feed Web Player Live Audio Feed


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> 
> This could very well be the first.



First asshole.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Weasel Zippers
> ...


Of course he does.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Right after they hang the white boy that killed the church people.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> *w virgina moments ago *
> 
> 
> *WDBJ7 live crew attacked by gunman*
> ...


The woman being interviewed...was she hurt?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *w virgina moments ago *
> ...


From what I have read no.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, she was hurt.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Weasel Zippers
> ...



Really hard to be certain with such a low resolution image but there is nothing to suggest that it is definitely a black person who did the shooting at this stage.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Wonder how the media is gonna respond when it's THEIR people getting shot this time? They stir up so much phony outrage that puts others in danger.



you'll just say that any response is media driven and phoney anyway


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *w virgina moments ago *
> ...



Yes, shot in the back and currently in surgery.

Virginia television station WDBJ employees killed in shooting during live news report

Parker was interviewing Vicki Gardner, executive director of the Smith Mountain Lake Regional Chamber of Commerce, The Roanoke Times newspaper reports.

Barb Nocera, an official with the chamber, told the newspaper that Gardner was shot in the back and was in surgery.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

THis was horrible BECAUSE it was live....and the news will care because it was reporters.  That's it....within a week no one will care anymore except for family.  That's how it goes in this country.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> 6'3, brown skin and hair, age appx 41.
> 
> Virginia State Police Division 3 - Live Audio Feed Web Player Live Audio Feed


He is apparently a disgruntled employee. RACE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT: THE EASY ACCESS TO GUNS HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IT.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Black Skin, black hair, 2009 grey Mustang, Virginia plates: W2E8846.
Suspect DOB: 10/08/1973. Suspect's name is Lester Lee Flanigan II


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Black Skin, black hair, 2009 grey Mustang, Virginia plates: W2E8846.
> Suspect DOB: 10/08/1973


Black skin? Seriously? That is a picture to you of someone with black skin?  Right.

If he is mixed race, why is only his black half guilty and his white half innocent?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > 6'3, brown skin and hair, age appx 41.
> ...


Really?
Why should this man have been denied a gun by the state?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Wow. That's about the dumbest question on the planet.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > 6'3, brown skin and hair, age appx 41.
> ...


I have easy access to a gun but don't own one nor the desire to kill with one. Does easy access make you want to kill?

Stop with the stupidity


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Car chase underway


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Translation:  You know you have absolutely no answer for it.


----------



## pwjohn (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> THis was horrible BECAUSE it was live....and the news will care because it was reporters.  That's it....within a week no one will care anymore except for family.  That's how it goes in this country.



You definitely hit that nail on the head


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Black Skin, black hair, 2009 grey Mustang, Virginia plates: W2E8846.
> Suspect DOB: 10/08/1973. Suspect's name is Lester Lee Flanigan II


That guy in the picture didnt have Black skin. Looked tan to me.  I looked up Lester Flanigan and found a picture of Amber Rose and Wiz Khalifa  Is Lester his real name?


----------



## August West (Aug 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.  White reporters shot by black guy.
> ...


Much more than yours.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



VA Gov. Terry McAuliffe is already on CNN advocating for more gun control. He's always been a strong anti-gun governor and is a Bloomberg and Clinton puppet. He won the election with their money and support. All the gun laws in the world aren't going to stop stuff like this from happening.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> VA Gov. Terry McAuliffe is already on CNN advocating for more gun control. He's always been a strong anti-gun governor but all the gun laws in the world aren't going to stop stuff like this from happening.


Anti-gun loon Axiom #2:
Never pass up on the chance to use the blood of innocents to push our mindless agenda.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

"Never pass up on the chance to use the blood of innocents to push our mindless agenda" is the chant of NRA.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Says the quintessential idiot on the board.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Speaking of idiots....
You didn't answer my question:
Why should the state have denied this man a gun?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


He is a disgruntled employee: get over it.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 26, 2015)

The gun culture of America reigns supreme. 

Damn it. Damn it to hell, anyway.....


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


No. It's a dumb question. If he didn't have the gun, this wouldn't have happened. DUH.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Any why should he not have a gun?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 26, 2015)

The gun nuts are not going to be happy until going about your daily business in America starts to look like a search and destroy mission in Vietnam.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> The gun culture of America reigns supreme.
> 
> Damn it. Damn it to hell, anyway.....




You're wrong. The gun culture of America uses firearms for hunting, sport, and self-protection, not for violence and murder. What you're thinking of is the criminal culture of America: The one that's being driven by the liberal media, liberal Hollywood, an the liberal music industry.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The government should have very, very strict gun laws; in some countries it takes weeks to get a gun. People have to prove competency in using them as well as mental and emotional stability. They need to register each gun as you register a car.  They need to prove in an ongoing manner that the gun is kept in a safe place and the person owning it is behaving responsibly.  In this case, the guy is mentally/emotionally unstable. We don't know yet how or when he got the gun, but under a system of much stricter gun laws, there would be far, far fewer incidents: this is proven in other countries that have such laws.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Is the Gun Fetishist position that the killer was just "standing his ground" when he murdered the reporter and cameraman?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> The gun nuts are not going to be happy until going about your daily business in America starts to look like a search and destroy mission in Vietnam.


I think they will still like it: that's what they are all about--living in Dodge City really turns them on.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

The suspect's vehicle has been located at airport in Roanoke. They are searching for him there.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


How do you know this?
How is that sufficient to deny him his right to a gun?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Maybe so he doesn't shoot and kill innocent people?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Possible shooter. Guess which one?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The gun culture of America reigns supreme.
> ...


Except every day citizens of all colors and ages and gender murder with guns.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


So, you have no actual reason as to why this guy should have been denied the purchase of a gun.
Thank you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


So, basically, somone who shoots and kills innocent people he doesn't even know is mentally and emotional stable? Okay...sure, right. 

I know he's disturbed because he is a DISGRUNTLED EMPLOYEE.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> "Never pass up on the chance to use the blood of innocents to push our mindless agenda" is the chant of NRA.



Never pass a chance to defend Obama and advance the Progressive Agenda -- Starkey Motto


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

He might have swapped cars at airport... cream colored charger. Or tan impala


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You clearly KNOW nothing about the issue here..
You SUPPOSE and you try to pass you supposition off as fact.
Like all anti-gun loons, you argue from emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.
Please keep up the good work.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> you argue from emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.



Ironic!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


If he had a personal vendetta he'd have found another weapon. 
Only dumbfucks blame inanimate objects for the actions of a human being.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

The shooter: Bryce Williams (@bryce_williams7) | Twitter


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "Never pass up on the chance to use the blood of innocents to push our mindless agenda" is the chant of NRA.
> ...


Stop murder is everyone's duty, other than yours, Frank?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> You clearly KNOW nothing about the issue here..
> You SUPPOSE and you try to pass you supposition off as fact.
> Like all anti-gun loons, you argue from emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.
> Please keep up the good work.








  Act manly, shooter, for heaven's sake.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Never mind the fact that regardless of how hard it might be to legally get a gun, if there was no legal reason to deny his purchase, he'd still have it.
Esmeralda clearly has no idea if there is such a legal reason or not, she simply wants to display her mindless hatred for guns.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> The shooter: Bryce Williams (@bryce_williams7) | Twitter


Looks black to me.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Holy Fuck! He filmed himself shooting them and then posted it on twitter:

Twitter / Account Suspended


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> The shooter: Bryce Williams (@bryce_williams7) | Twitter


They had his film of the shooting up, and suspended his Twitter account while I was watching. He's definitely the perp.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> The shooter: Bryce Williams (@bryce_williams7) | Twitter


I thought his name was Lester Flanigan?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Shooter is posting on Twitter as he flees police. Twitter just suspended his account.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter: Bryce Williams (@bryce_williams7) | Twitter
> ...


He's using an alt


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2015)

He said that Alison made racist comments.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He said that Alison made racist comments.


I pretty much figured he was crazy or snapped over racism.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

He is also messaging the station


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He said that Alison made racist comments.


Well then -- no harm, no foul.
It is, after all, both moral and legal for black people to kill white people that make racist comments.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Holy Fuck! He filmed himself shooting them and then posted it on twitter:
> 
> Twitter / Account Suspended


Check out the "Trends"

Sandy Hook.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > He said that Alison made racist comments.
> ...



So you're justifying what he did because he was black? You are one sick piece of shit.

This was a hate crime.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Reasons arent justifications dumb ass.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > He said that Alison made racist comments.
> ...



If he is/was tweeting then he is definitely not in his right mind.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2015)

I hope he's taken alive and uses the racism defense.  Politically it would be a MOAB dropped right on the DNC.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > He said that Alison made racist comments.
> ...


One of his tweets mentioned an EEOC complaint being filed, so it looks like he was fired and tried to blame it on racism.


He won't be winning a lawsuit and spending the money now.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 26, 2015)

The shooter is black.  I guess we shouldnt consider this as a crime now?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


No killer of innocent people is in his right mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> The shooter is black.  I guess we shouldnt consider this as a crime now?


Not unless you have no problem with releasing any Black criminals that have shot people and been incarcerated.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> The shooter is black.  I guess we shouldnt consider this as a crime now?



Just following Louis Farrakan's orders from a few weeks ago to kill all whiteys


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Police just said they have no active chase underway.  Hope they have extra security at the news station.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter is black.  I guess we shouldnt consider this as a crime now?
> ...


Link?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Liveleak has the shooter's video but they either took it down or the site was overloaded.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh gosh


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Just one of many. His sons are all over the place.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Complaints of racism seem to be his motive.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Liveleak has the shooter's video but they either took it down or the site was overloaded.


WTF?  Was he invisible or something?  Strange. I never heard him say Farrakhan ordered him to do this though.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 26, 2015)

Where is Obama?  Why no condemnation?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Where is Obama?  Why no condemnation?


The day is young. Be patient dummy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

He shot himself according to multiple sources


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Where is Obama?  Why no condemnation?


A bit early dontcha think? Good grief


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

It was Vester not Lester Flanigan.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Obama?  Why no condemnation?
> ...



Well, the governor immediately went to the gun control narrative. Yeah, Mcauliffe is indeed a democrat. 

It is being reported that he was disgruntled and very hard to work with. He claimed racism everywhere he went. No evidence ever found. 

obamamerica. This is what we get. This, is what we get with the race bating night and day bullshit.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter is black.  I guess we shouldnt consider this as a crime now?
> ...








He's right ya know


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Who was in charge of looking for the evidence and what does Obama have to do with it?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 26, 2015)

Shooter shoots himself, free beer night in Ferguson


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> It is being reported that he was disgruntled and very hard to work with. He claimed racism everywhere he went. No evidence ever found.



I have one simple question: What would be considered "evidence of racism"?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > 6'3, brown skin and hair, age appx 41.
> ...




Easy access to guns had nothing to do with it……I have a gun and haven't shot anyone……and since there are over 320 million guns in private hands and only 8,454 gun murders in 2013….and that number is going down, not up……a lot of people have easy access to guns and don't murder other people.  Blaming guns is stupid.  The guy in Turkey who detonated a bomb…didn't use a gun…..or any of the other bombers who kill people…..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


The Governor responded as he was already being interviewed by reporters for other things. His political slant is to be expected. I don't see a reason for Obama to involve himself. 

Blaming this on Obama? That's as dumb as the lefties blaming the gun.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > It is being reported that he was disgruntled and very hard to work with. He claimed racism everywhere he went. No evidence ever found.
> ...


Depends on who is doing the mind reading at the time. The foreman calls you a ****** and then they bring in the mind reader to prove it.  If the mind reader is a little off that day then no evidence is found.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> "Never pass up on the chance to use the blood of innocents to push our mindless agenda" is the chant of NRA.




The NRA is the one who wants to stop this crap….you guys get a bunch of great publicity when it happens…..especially when kids are killed…you can't get enough of those news stories…..


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

According to the twitter feed, the suspect has had a short conversation with spoken with  Misters Smith and Mr Wesson.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "Never pass up on the chance to use the blood of innocents to push our mindless agenda" is the chant of NRA.
> ...


It loves loves loves this crap so it can sell stuff and get commission from all you mind-addled rambos.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> The gun culture of America reigns supreme.
> 
> Damn it. Damn it to hell, anyway.....




Yes, the non violent gun culture reigns supreme….since over 320 million guns are in private hands and only 8,454 gun murders happen, mainly in inner city gang infested, democrat controlled cities…….

Do the math, guns aren't the problem.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> According to the twitter feed, the suspect has had a short conversation with spoken with  Misters Smith and Mr Wesson.


one more time???


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




Actually, the stats don't back you up…the sad reality….minorities in democrat cities do most of the killing…….and they usually live in cities with extreme gun control like D.C., Baltimore, Chicago, L.A…….


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 26, 2015)

The video he took is fucked up. What a sick bastard.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2015)

He has a pattern of working for short periods of time than filing complaints of racial harassment.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 26, 2015)

The gunman was a former reporter on several news outlets. Typical of democrats the governor got himself up in his best suit and was all over the media blaming legitimate gun owners before the bodies were even cold. Never let a tragedy go to waste if you can make a political point. When it happens to the media it becomes a major media story. I believe it had more national coverage than the worst school shooting in history at Va. Tech in Blacksburg which happened in the same area a couple of years ago.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > According to the twitter feed, the suspect has had a short conversation with spoken with  Misters Smith and Mr Wesson.
> ...




Damned keyboard. I meant  "According to the twitter feed, the suspect has had a short conversation with Misters Smith and Wesson."

Actually Mr. Glock. He apparently shot himself with the same weapon he used. At least it appeared to be a Glock in the video.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Yeah, I am blaming this on a race dividing party which has turned the screws since he has been president. You are not denying that race relations has declined during his presidency are you? That is all he does. 

Blacklivesmatter. All stoking the flames. This, is a result of massive campaign to divide the races. 

All this creature did was claim racism according to all of the news reports. He was impossible to work with. All he did was claim and shout racism. It is even on his Twitter account. 

Sorry, if you cannot see how race relations have crumbled under this president, and it has been deliberate too.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, the democrat Governor, steps through the pools of still drying blood to go after guns……

This is why we respond as soon as we do…..you anti gun extremists do not allow us to stand back and let the event play out…

So….since the democrat, anti gun extremist started it…..

Since this guy used a gun in a crime and can be arrested right now for it…..why do we need to license gun owners?

Since this guy used a gun in a crime and once he is captured he can go to jail for it, why do we need to register guns?

Would licensing this guy have stopped this shooting?

Would registering his gun have stopped this shooting?

If he has a criminal record he would not have been legally able to own, carry or even touch that gun…so again, why do we need to license owners or register their guns?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

“There are too many guns in the hands of people that shouldn’t have guns,”
Terry McAuliffe. not letting the blood of innocents go to waste
Terry McAuliffe calls for stricter gun laws after Virginia shooting

I ask again:
Under what legal basis could this guy be denied a gun?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Just curious...
I have easier access to guns than any criminal who might want one to commit a crime
Why haven't I shot anyone?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> “There are too many guns in the hands of people that shouldn’t have guns,”
> Terry McAuliffe. not letting the blood of innocents go to waste
> Terry McAuliffe calls for stricter gun laws after Virginia shooting
> 
> ...




My prediction……this guy will have passed a background check and whatever other laws they have about guns in Virginia…..and not one of them would have stopped him…..


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> “There are too many guns in the hands of people that shouldn’t have guns,”
> Terry McAuliffe. not letting the blood of innocents go to waste
> Terry McAuliffe calls for stricter gun laws after Virginia shooting
> 
> ...









It is so locked into their vernacular that they know no other way to get and keep power. That is all they are about. 

Their victimology strategy has blown up in their face today. 

The main stream will go one of two ways, or both ways. They will press gun control and they will turn up the heat even more on how unfair blacks have it in this country.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


That's only your assertion.  But give ALL the facts, please.

Reports are  the shooter has killed himself.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

The gun grabbers and liberal media only get riled up when the shooter is white...or "white hispanic".

A black shooter only highlights black crime in America...and no liberal news media or liberal anti-second amendment loon wants that.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 26, 2015)

That a realtime video of an innocent newsteam being gunned down doesnt even deter you partisan scrubs frm being partisan scrubs is certainly America's lesson for the day:

Never be you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Now the race haters tie it all together with guns.  Buncha wacs.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


Wait.... Youre blaming the race problem that has been around for centuries on Obama?  How does that work especially since you guys think he was born in Kenya?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

*"Reporters lives Matter!"*


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Just curious...
> I have easier access to guns than any criminal who might want one to commit a crime
> Why haven't I shot anyone?


Who says you havent?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > “There are too many guns in the hands of people that shouldn’t have guns,”
> ...



Will not matter one bit to the asshats on the left. Again, they will control the narrative and it will be one of the two things I mentioned. Most likely both. 

This, is a direct result of the mass hype under this president and those that organize riots in cities. It is ALL this country has been about and race relations have never been worse, all while blacks have never had it better. 

Remember, these are the same types that have convinced the dumb American public that the word "waitress" is offensive.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious...
> ...




Weak. Really weak.


----------



## Marianne (Aug 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He has a pattern of working for short periods of time than filing complaints of racial harassment.


yeah the shooter tweeted that  the cameraman took him to HR after working with him one time and and the reporter made racial comments. Shooter got fired. The black community has a habit of blaming everyone else for their failures but themselves, I'm sure this fed into the shooters delusion. Heard the shooter shot himself, hopefully he did a good job and saved the taxpayers some money of giving him his due process. 

My sympathies to the family.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2015)

He could have been Obama's son.  ......


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> The gun grabbers and liberal media only get riled up when the shooter is white...or "white hispanic".
> 
> A black shooter only highlights black crime in America...and no liberal news media or liberal anti-second amendment loon wants that.



Thats because a white person is crazy if he does something like the countless ones that have done so. When a Black person does it then its expected. Its just what we do.....except when its a white person.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> He could have been Obama's son.  ......


You could be Obamas son.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > The gun grabbers and liberal media only get riled up when the shooter is white...or "white hispanic".
> ...




Stop. Just stop, please. Your stupidity is painful.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


No. Your pain is amusing to me.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well I'm glad you find the murder of two people amusing. I don't.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2015)

This black fuck up is so fucked up, he fucked up shooting himself and is still alive.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



That's because it's a black thang ya know.  Black people killing whites is satisfying, like a good BM.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I only find you pain amusing. Stop fishing for support.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This black fuck up is so fucked up, he fucked up shooting himself and is still alive.




He's still alive? I can loan him one of my handguns if he want to finish.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Apparently it does. It validates their notion that white people are evil, even though most of them are white themselves. That's a truly fucked-up way of having to go through life.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



And yet you don't find the murder of two people a basis to question the Gun Fetish culture that makes their murders a routine occurrence?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


Why don't you stop telling me what i do or don't recognize and just respond to MY ACTUAL POST


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

Things you probably won't hear the President say today...


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I've already said before, the American gun culture doesn't routinely murder anyone. Firearms are for hunting, sport, and self-defense, not murder. Ask all those black street thugs in Chicago or any other city, how many legally bought their firearms, how many belong to the NRA, or how many belong to a gun club.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Thank you for admitting to being sycophantic supporter of the NRA sponsored Gun Fetish culture that is causing endless pain and suffering to Americans on a daily basis.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Clearly
300,000,000 gun ion the US
8454 gun-related murders (2013)
99.99719% of the guns in the US are NOT used to murder anyone.
Anti-gun loons, those able to argue only from emotion ignorance and/or dishonesty, will refuse to accept this.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

He is alive


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Thank you for admitting to being sycophantic supporter of the NRA sponsored Gun Fetish culture that is causing endless pain and suffering to Americans on a daily basis.




Meltdown alert.  Hoplophobic rant caused by emotional overload.

Tell me,  did you shake your fist at the heavens while typing this drivel?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Quit being an obtuse dumbass. I support the NRA even though I'm not a member. The gun fetish culture you're referring to is the liberal Hollywood film industry and music industry. They are the ones glorifying gun violence, crime, and murder, Not the NRA. The NRA stands for the legal gun owners in this country, not the criminals, who in most cases are liberals.

The problem lies with the way your side sees guns, not mine. Was it a conservative film-maker who made "Straight Outta Compton"?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Quit being an obtuse dumbass.


If he did, he'd never post.


----------



## Marianne (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why do libs always go after the guns and avoid their Messiah's healthcare short comings in affordable and accessible mental health care. Clearly this man was delusional. If he hadn't had a gun,he's used a knife,bomb, axe,sword,poison,cord... your argument is illogical. Don't believe me, look at the mass stabbings in China. It's illegal to own a gun there. 

School attacks in China (2010–12) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's got Nothing to do with a "gun fetish". Ask yourself  this, guns have been around for a long time but why is it only in the last 30 or so years have these type of shootings become common place? The guns have always been there so what changed? The mentality of the people who use them.  It's not like the guns have sprouted legs walk around shooting people. With the crumbling of basic Morals in an anything goes society, the sick and twisted minds have had free reign. Killing is glorified in music,TV,movies,video games and personal responsibility and accountability has been flushed down the toilet. It's everyone else's fault but mine attitude is prevalent. Until societies ill's are addressed and mental health care is put on the front burner this will continue to happen.  How long are we going to ignore the elephant in the room?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Yet another kneejerk deflection from the Gun Fetishists.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This black fuck up is so fucked up, he fucked up shooting himself and is still alive.


He fired at her and missed 3 or 4 times from maybe 10-15 feet away.

And when he first tried to shoot the gun it didn't work. It appears that the safety was on or something.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Why am I not surprised that you have become defensive after being exposed as a supporter of the Gun Fetish cult in this nation?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Marianne said:


> Why do libs always go after the guns...


1:  They're scary; most of them suffer from some degree of hoplophobia
2:  An armed citizenry prevents the state from having an monopoly on force.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

So far the the moronic liberals are clearly going with the NRA is evil narrative. 

Let us see if they start to ALSO sympathize with the negro (oops is that not PC?) and claim it is really the fault of white right wing America. 

So far, they are blaming the NRA. So predictable.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Calling him names and using high school level name calling is not an argument against his stats


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




The only thing that's been exposed is your ignorance.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 26, 2015)

Negroes account for about 13% of the population.
Yet over 95% of all the deaths caused by handguns are committed by negroes killing other negroes.
Guess the scientific fact that negro males between 18 and 25 have about 15% more testosterone in their systems than their White counterparts has nothing to do with it right?
 Maybe the scientific fact that generally negroes score in the double digits in IQ tests has nothing to do with anything right? 
All men were not created equal.
BTW asian men in the same age group have about 15% less testosterone than White men.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Has any liberal blamed the actual asshole shooter? I do not have the patience to read all of their posts. 

Besides, if I took the time to read every post from every dumb liberal, I would certainly get diarrhea.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Guess the scientific fact that negro males between 18 and 25 have about 15% more testosterone in their systems than their White counterparts has nothing to do with it right?



No it has nothing to do with anything other than why your white women always want to sleep with us. While you are producing estrogen Black men produce testosterone.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



It isn't name calling when it is an accurate description.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Has any liberal blamed the actual asshole shooter? I do not have the patience to read all of their posts.
> Besides, if I took the time to read every post from every dumb liberal, I would certainly get diarrhea.


So far, no - all the blame has gone to the NRA and the easy access to guns.
You know -- the usual mindless anti-gun loon arguments from emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > 6'3, brown skin and hair, age appx 41.
> ...


Take your meds and sit down....

You really need to be institutionalized.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


He gave you pinpoint stats. If you deny their accuracy say so. If you can't and are stuck with insults you lose.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Has any liberal blamed the actual asshole shooter? I do not have the patience to read all of their posts.
> 
> Besides, if I took the time to read every post from every dumb liberal, I would certainly get diarrhea.


Some have. But in all fairness didn't you blame Obama? Or was that someone else?

Anyhow this is the internet so you're gonna get the wack jobs from both sides chiming in


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> He is alive


I hope he survives and damaged his brain enough to live a miserable life for another 30 years.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Guess the scientific fact that negro males between 18 and 25 have about 15% more testosterone in their systems than their White counterparts has nothing to do with it right?
> ...




That's a racist stereotype and is utter bullshit. I've had more than several black girlfriends and sex partners in my life. Black men are no better lovers than whites.

White women don't want to sleep with blacks because they're better. They do it as a sign of rebellion. And the reason every other black man wants a blonde white woman is because they feel inferior because of their race. They feel it's their duty to dilute the white race by making as many half-black babies as they can. It's their way of getting back at white people for how they feel were wronged. Meanwhile, their own black wives have to raise their children on their own, because their husband is out screwing around. Why do you think there are so many black single mothers?


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 26, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > He is alive
> ...


The problem is if the subhuman simian lives the fucking MAKERS in society are going to have to take care of this negro piece of shit for possibly decades. 
Gee. I wonder how all those tens of thousands of dollars might have been better spent?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Actually that was the other Gun Fetishist who produced that disinformation together with a whole bunch of insults so your hypocrisy is duly noted and will be held against you in the future.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Thats not white girls say.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2015)

I saw this, this morning on the news. But before i even looked at the vid, I knew the shooter would be black.
That's kinda sad.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Has any liberal blamed the actual asshole shooter? I do not have the patience to read all of their posts.
> ...



Yeah, I did blame obama and I still blame obama. I then explained why that is in a very specific way and why and you claim I did not respond to your post. 

What has happened to you over the last two months? Your mind is starting to go or something.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Isn't that kinda like burning down your own town when a thug gets shot?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I saw this, this morning on the news. But before i even looked at the vid, I knew the shooter would be black.
> That's kinda sad.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Or other women for that matter.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

Recorded and uploaded to Twitter by shooter...


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 26, 2015)

Well the retards have shown up.  I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


The only person responsible is the shooter. 

We either have free speech in this country or we don't. The speech of others is not responsible for his actions.
I hate race based bullshit as much as anyone but it didn't pull the trigger.

Oh and nothing has happened to me


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2015)

Fox claims he killed his self. good !!!


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Recorded and uploaded to Twitter by shooter...
> 
> View attachment 48330​


Fucking piece of shit.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 26, 2015)

Better headlines would have been:

Armed black man kills unarmed white man!

Obama voter and Black Lives Matter activist goes on killing spree!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I saw this, this morning on the news. But before i even looked at the vid, I knew the shooter would be black.
> That's kinda sad.


How did you guess he would be Black when its mostly white boys that do stuff like this?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 26, 2015)

"Today" talked about this incident but no pics and the racial identities were censored.



> Limbaugh: Media conflicted since TV shooter is black
> 
> aug 26 2015  Radio host Rush Limbaugh said the national news media will be conflicted in their reporting on Wednesday’s slaughter of a Virginia news crew live on the air because the shooter was reportedly a black man, and his victims were white.
> 
> The shooter has been identified as Vester Flanagan, 41, who also went by the professional name of Bryce Williams. The victims are reporter Alison Parker, 24, and photographer Adam Ward, 27, who were gunned down during a live broadcast from the Bridgewater Plaza in Moneta, Virginia.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

The left gains nothing by making a fuss over this -- white lives don't matter.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2015)

How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Too bad, Rush is wrong again.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> "Today" talked about this incident but no pics and the racial identities were censored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only reason we heard about it at all is because it was caught on tape and involved the media.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Better headlines would have been:
> 
> Armed black man kills unarmed white man!
> 
> Obama voter and Black Lives Matter activist goes on killing spree!




Definitely racially-motivated. If the shithead lives, he should be charged with a hate crime.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > "Today" talked about this incident but no pics and the racial identities were censored.
> ...



Then that means Rush was wrong in real fucking time lmao


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Better headlines would have been:
> ...



When is the last time you saw anyone that was not white charged with a hate crime?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

No, that means that Rush found out about the story, got the details from the news...THEN claimed they would have a problem covering it AFTER he got the information FROM THE COVERAGE!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2015)

haven't heard one thing over his skin color. How weird is that. nothing new from the double standards of the left in this Pravda lamestream medias. they can't stir up as much HATE with him because* nor*mal people don't give a crap


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> No, that means that Rush found out about the story, got the details from the news...THEN claimed they would have a problem covering it AFTER he got the information FROM THE COVERAGE!!!


So true. But his followers will swallow his hysterical lies, just like they always do.


----------



## liarintheWH (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this, this morning on the news. But before i even looked at the vid, I knew the shooter would be black.
> ...



You're so fucking stupid. Remind me of Truthmatters honestly.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> haven't heard one thing over his skin color. How weird is that. nothing new from the double standards of the left in this Pravda lamestream medias.




I know the problem...Stephanie instead of staring at the TV try turning it on.  That should help


----------



## paulitician (Aug 26, 2015)

When will America begin to acknowledge and confront out of control Black on White Crime? Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American. If it were reverse, would they have the same approach? Sadly, i don't think so.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


The media was probably thinking they were exempt from the black lives matter hate and are reeling in shock. Much like the democrats.

They shouldn't take the hate they help create for granted ...and learn to protect the reporters they send to the hornets nests. I'm surprised no one has gotten shot before now actually.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> haven't heard one thing over his skin color. How weird is that. nothing new from the double standards of the left in this Pravda lamestream medias. they can't stir up as much HATE with him because* nor*mal people don't give a crap


He's black. And he claimed the woman who he killed was a racist. Which is apparently why he killed her. He was an evil asshole that killed someone for an opinion.

I heard that all on the MSM, so fuck you Stuphie


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Uhhhh......


Never?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



You know they've been stirring up the shit pot. so now it's come back to bite them. SORRY about these two. but I don't have any sympathy towards this ugly, nasty media we have in this country today


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

Wrong color combo, no Rev Al.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Cool Story.....almost as realistic as Lord of the Rings


----------



## paulitician (Aug 26, 2015)

Wow, second part of the video is incredibly shocking. Recorded himself walking right up to em. Horrific stuff.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 26, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Yes Sassy, you looked ghoulish over that as well. You're sort of an all-purpose ghoul.



You're such an idiot, I'm a ghoul for being pro life? I repeat you're such an idiot.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 26, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Could some of you conservatives please stop being so openly joyful about the killings? It makes you look like ghouls.



Nah, the murderer is the ghoul. He recorded himself slaughtering them. Crazy shite.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?


Same way you found out about the blue dress.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

paulitician said:


> When will America begin to acknowledge and confront out of control Black on White Crime? Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American. If it were reverse, would they have the same approach? Sadly, i don't think so.



   The guy sure looked white judging by the color of his hand.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

To paraphrase the Rev. Jesse Jackson:

When I hear about a shooting,  and start worrying about gun control loons attempting to "let no crisis go to waste"...then I turn on the news and see the shooter is black,  and I am relieved. 

As soon as it was revealed the shooter was black,  liberal posters and gun grabbers fled the thread on this shooting as if they would contract leprosy by posting in it.

Even a shooting on live tv is only fodder for the left if it's a white...or a "white hispanic" (whatever that is) shooter.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 26, 2015)

*Killing white people on live TV and the president says .........
Oh yeah NOT A DAMN THING.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 26, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Killing white people on live TV and the president says .........
> Oh yeah NOT A DAMN THING.*



He don't know nuffins


----------



## paulitician (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > When will America begin to acknowledge and confront out of control Black on White Crime? Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American. If it were reverse, would they have the same approach? Sadly, i don't think so.
> ...



Hmm?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

At the 43 second mark you can see the guys hand. It sure looked like it belonged to a white guy.
   Could be a light skinned black guy I suppose.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Too bad, Rush is wrong again.




Personally, I can't figure how you're right, wrong, or otherwise. Since you don't listen to him and all you know about him is second-hand information, rumors, and innuendo, you're not in much of a position to have any kind of an opinion.

And please don't repeat the often-used lie "I've listened to his show". That get old.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

paulitician said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



  Look at the 43 second mark in the vid.
I havent really been paying attention though because I've been cleaning the garage.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


This morning on CNN they were whining about all the media coverage   Trump was getting. I was like... You aholes give it too him... So STFU. LOL


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?



Internet.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> "Today" talked about this incident but no pics and the racial identities were censored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lush Rimjob comes through again, never letting a race-bait opportunity or a murder go unmilked.
This one's a twofer!  

Sherrod Brown, Donovan McNabb, move over.  Incoming.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

White man shoots blacks Instant news with details on the shooter and speculation as to why he was  a racist. Black man shoots whites, no mention of his race and you are left guessing who he was. And even after it is proven he shot the whites BECAUSE they were white no comments on the racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

liarintheWH said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Looks like I made you angry and filled with emotional trauma. Can you answer the question?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely racially-motivated. If the shithead lives, he should be charged with a hate crime.
> ...



Ever wonder why the Black Panthers involved in voter intimidation weren't charged under the Voter's Rights Act?

Since the Voting Rights Act was enacted in 1965, only a handful of cases under the act have been pursued by the Justice Department. One such case filed by the Department during the Bush Administration, known as _United States v. Brown_, was one of the first voting rights cases which involved a white plaintiff and a black defendant. The case precipitated deep divisions within the Justice Department. Some employees felt that the voting rights act was passed because historically, it was minorities who had been disenfranchised and that the department should therefore focus on cases filed by minorities, while others felt that it was intended to protect all voters in a race-neutral manner. *[Department of Justice] Employees who worked the Brown case have described being harassed by colleagues due to the widespread belief that civil rights laws should not be used to protect white voters.* One Justice Department official stated that "The Voting Rights Act was passed because people like Bull Connor were hitting people like John Lewis, not the other way around."[8]

New Black Panther Party voter intimidation case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


A quick google found this.

New York man charged with hate crimes for seven 'knockout' assaults  - CNN.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

Whoops...apparently a light skinned black dude.
Who the fuck shoots people who had nothing to do with his firing?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

What a disaster for the blacklivesmatter movement.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA bedowin62
The shooter is another on-air personality at the TV station.

So much for all the bigoted assumptions in this topic.

Every. Single. Day, bedowin.  Every single day, Soggy.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad, Rush is wrong again.
> ...



Sure, I have as much of an opinion on Rush (someone who's information is in the public) as you can have about me (someone who you know nothing about).  See?  You should take your own advice.  You dont know me so unlike you I'm not confused on if you're right or wrong.  You're wrong and pwned yourself


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Vester Lee Flanagan.  Now there's a big scary negro name, huh?


What We Know About Suspect in On-Air Shooting



> The Augusta County Sheriff's Office confirmed they had been looking for Vester Lee Flanagan of Roanoke in relation to the shooting. He is known professionally as Bryce Williams and previously worked at the station as a reporter.
> 
> Flanagan, 41, was an “unhappy man,” according to WDBJ general manager Jeffrey Marks, who confirmed on the air that Flanagan had been employed by the station.
> 
> ...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> What a disaster for the blacklivesmatter movement.


I'm sure someone from that side will tell us this is all the fault of the white racist female reporter.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

I love how many people made assumptions based on the color of skin and didn't wait to find out the content of his character.

Awesome.

"I just don't know why negroes won't vote GOP!"


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > What a disaster for the blacklivesmatter movement.
> ...


Don't hold your breath.

Too late now to retract all the bullshit race-based assumptions made in this topic.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 26, 2015)

So, is anyone saying not to prosecute the guy because he's black? Or denying he was racist?

No?

Then anyone claiming hypocrisy is a fuktard.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 26, 2015)

Already, the idiot governor is calling for more gun restrictions. The bodies probably are even cold yet.

I wonder if that grandstanding moron can tell us what law they could pass that would have singled this guy out and prevented him from getting a gun.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

> Between Tuesday evening and Wednesday morning, ABC News received a 23-page fax from someone claiming to be Bryce Williams, which has been turned over to authorities.



Oh goody.  A manifesto.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2015)

Apparently it was an anti-white racially motivated murder.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?
> ...



True. Maybe that's why they're called "low-information voters". Everything the left knows is word of mouth, comes from late-night comedians, or comes from some left-wing blog. I knew everything about the shooting before it was on talk radio.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

Here you go, a great story about a father who taught his 14 year old son gun safety and a respect for firearm,  and bought him his own 22lr rifle to be responsible for...which he used to protect his brother and sister from home invaders when they broke down the door of their North Las Vegas home...





14-year-old Andrew Mason refused to respond to the two teenagers repeatedly ringing the doorbell of his North Las Vegas home. Instead, he hustled his younger siblings to a closet, grabbed his cell phone, and loaded his .22LR rifle. The two criminals force their way through the front door in a home invasion.

When the teens opened the door where Andrew was hiding, they found themselves staring down the barrel of his rifle.

A North Las Vegas teen is being hailed a hero after scaring home invaders away with a rifle and protecting his young brother and sister in the process.

The break-in occurred in the middle of the day at a home located near Ann Road and Aliante Parkway...(more at link)

North Las Vegas Teen Uses Rifle To Thwart Home Invasion, Protect his Family - Bearing Arms - Guns Saving Lives, Nevada​


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Da fuq you talking about? You're the one who came to an erroneous conclusion without reviewing all of the facts. You people on the left are rather good at doing that too, I might add. That's why we call you people "low-information voters".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Human lives matters, folks.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2015)

Where's all the Democrats yelling "White lives matter!"


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> What a disaster for the blacklivesmatter movement.


Why would it be a disaster? Was the shooter a spokesman for them?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Here you go, a great story about a father who taught his 14 year old son gun safety and a respect for firearm,  and bought him his own 22lr rifle to be responsible for...which he used to protect his brother and sister from home invaders when they broke down the door of their North Las Vegas home...
> 
> View attachment 48339​
> 14-year-old Andrew Mason refused to respond to the two teenagers repeatedly ringing the doorbell of his North Las Vegas home. Instead, he hustled his younger siblings to a closet, grabbed his cell phone, and loaded his .22LR rifle. The two criminals force their way through the front door in a home invasion.
> ...




Good on him! Gun-control originated with the Klan, who were all Democrats. They didn't want black people to defend themselves. 

Not much has changed.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Oh, still a fucking hypocrite eh? Maybe they have not mentioned on the piece of shit left wing networks you watch has not yet reported to you that he cried racism everywhere. He was a direct product of this pathetic victimology movement over the last 50 years of your pathetic democrats and it has culminated with this pathetic race dividing administration.

Don't you think it is pathetic how the negro people (ooops, did I do it again?) chant and cry they have it so bad while they have never had it better at any time anywhere?

Pathetic, don't you think?

Is that a racist statement or a factual statement? Can they be both?

What a fucking disaster for the so called insidious blacklivesmatter movement.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 26, 2015)

The alleged shooter filed several law suits alleging racial bias which were found to be groundless. Is it possible that the current political climate that encourages Black violence as a remedy for perceived injustice was a factor in causing him to snap and plan and commit the murder of White former associates?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Already, the idiot governor is calling for more gun restrictions. The bodies probably are even cold yet.
> I wonder if that grandstanding moron can tell us what law they could pass that would have singled this guy out and prevented him from getting a gun.


My guess is that he had no prior convictions and passed a background check w/o issue.
The reaction to that will be that background check need to include "mental instability" and any number of subjective tests.
-Have you ever talked about visiting violence against others?  No gun.
-Have you ever talked about suicide?  No gun.
-Have you ever taken medication for depression, anxiety or stress?  No gun
-Have you ever made racists comments or displayed a flag related to the CSA?  No gun.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Where's all the Democrats yelling "White lives matter!"


The same place Republicans were when a white cop shot a white kid a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American.



Bullshit.  Liar.

They are reporting who did it, dumb ass.  Another employee at the TV station. Vester Lee Flanagan.  How's that for a big scary negro name, huh?  I bet you wish it was Leroy Mujamba or something that rhymes with Obama.

NBC: Vester Lee Flanagan II, aka Bryce Williams, Named as Suspect in Live TV Shooting in Virginia

ABC: What We Know About Suspect in On-Air Shooting

I see you are positively THRILLED it was a negro!


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

He now claims he was a GAY BLACK MAN and he felt PERSECUTED. 

It is a fucking nightmare for liberals everywhere.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Thank you for admitting to being sycophantic supporter of the NRA sponsored Gun Fetish culture that is causing endless pain and suffering to Americans on a daily basis.





JGalt said:


> Quit being an obtuse dumbass.




It is incredibly insensitive of you to demand that Derideo Duh not release his inner Dumbassedness.

How intolerant. Shame on you.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American.
> ...







Light skinned Negro..


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


I find it ironic you are whining about people who cry about being a victim.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Good on him! Gun-control originated with the Klan, who were all Democrats. They didn't want black people to defend themselves.
> 
> Not much has changed.



Totally agree.

Thankfully,  more and more law abiding Americans are throwing off the yoke of the anti- Second Amendment liberal platform...especially in the African-American community.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Apparently he was one of those angry annoying self righteous gays. 

I just have to post this. I, just have to post this. 

Just in case you do not think you have something to fear from an angry homo....


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

whitehall said:


> The alleged shooter filed several law suits alleging racial bias which were found to be groundless. Is it possible that the current political climate that encourages Black violence as a remedy for perceived injustice was a factor in causing him to snap and plan and commit the murder of White former associates?




I wouldn't say the shithead "snapped" That was cold, calculated murder.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Ok let me go slow for you here buddy.

You said that I dont know anything about Rush therefore I shouldnt have an opinion

Then you had an opinion on me despite not knowing anything about me....going against your previous logic

Rush said it, you dont like that I know it but I do.  Now are you saying Rush didnt say that?  Or Not?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Aug 26, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> White man shoots blacks Instant news with details on the shooter and speculation as to why he was  a racist. Black man shoots whites, no mention of his race and you are left guessing who he was. And even after it is proven he shot the whites BECAUSE they were white no comments on the racism.


The photos speak for themselves. Besides, it was an ex-employee that was unhappy about being fired. I fail to see where racism comes into the picture. It wasn't a random shooting, nor a random act.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Human lives matters, folks.



    Somebody might want to inform the BLM crowd of this nugget of info.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

I am not at all surprised that Rush Limbaugh was thrilled the killer was black.

Not surprised a'tall.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 26, 2015)

whitehall said:


> The alleged shooter filed several law suits alleging racial bias which were found to be groundless. Is it possible that the current political climate that encourages Black violence as a remedy for perceived injustice was a factor in causing him to snap and plan and commit the murder of White former associates?



Yup  - blacks have been taught to blame their failure on racism despite all the affirmative action favors they get in going to college and getting a job. Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and then make things worse by not trying  in school.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I am not at all surprised that Rush Limbaugh was thrilled the killer was black.
> 
> Not surprised a'tall.



If he'd been white, you liberals would have been thrilled and this would be the big story of the day and the racial identity of the shooter and his victims would not be censored.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

The bigots are now going to rest their hope on the killer's manifesto being one long victim screed about whites.  This will give them the cover they need to unfurl their own bigotry and retroactively excuse their preemptive bigotry.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> Well the retards have shown up.  I'm done with this thread.




You mean you found out the shooter was black and you can't spew your racism....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The bigots are now going to rest their hope on the killer's manifesto being one long victim screed about whites.  This will give them the cover they need to unfurl their own bigotry and retroactively excuse their preemptive bigotry.




Why are you resting your hope on that, Jake?


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Well the retards have shown up.  I'm done with this thread.
> ...


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The bigots are now going to rest their hope on the killer's manifesto being one long victim screed about whites.  This will give them the cover they need to unfurl their own bigotry and retroactively excuse their preemptive bigotry.



Who are the bigots you speak of? The racist patronizing left wing white guilt elistists who do not know it is racist to patronize people for their race? 

Like you. 

Oh, I am sure there are many blacks and Mexican families that live in your little armed gated communities. I am sure. 

Uuuhhh, huh.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Human lives matters, folks.
> ...


The racists from right to left should be informed.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Killing white people on live TV and the president says .........
> Oh yeah NOT A DAMN THING.*


No, I didn't hear either of the Bushes or the  president of Faux news say  anything!...Has the Speaker of the House commented or the Supreme Court>


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Light skinned Negro..



But still a thrilling negro.  Doesn't matter how much cream is in that coffee.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 26, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > "Today" talked about this incident but no pics and the racial identities were censored.
> ...


Rush is wrong & you are correct. The media always freak-out when one of their own is affected. Just look at how they reacted to Trump ejecting a reporter who was started ranting his own political speech instead of Q & A.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2015)

Was he black?...maybe it was not the best photo, he looked like he could be Latino, Black, or Arab, or whatever


----------



## g5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Killing white people on live TV and the president says .........
> ...


Obama has never commented on a killing of a black on the day of the killing.  But the retards have never noticed that.

And he usually doesn't comment until asked by a reporter.

If Obama is asked about this killing and comments on it, that will slide right off the retards' confirmation bias.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Was he black?...maybe it was not the best photo, he looked like he could be Latino, Black, or Arab, or whatever


Do try to keep up....
Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News - CNN.com


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The bigots are now going to rest their hope on the killer's manifesto being one long victim screed about whites.  This will give them the cover they need to unfurl their own bigotry and retroactively excuse their preemptive bigotry.



WTF?

As soon as the media did not give the dudes race I think just about everyone knew he was black, and the facts proved true enough.

What the hell is your problem?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not at all surprised that Rush Limbaugh was thrilled the killer was black.
> ...



And If Darth Vader fought Magneto...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Has Hillary or The Donald commented?


----------



## KissMy (Aug 26, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?
> ...


You are a clueless idiot tool. All media outlets have been blasting the airwaves with this shooting because it involved 4 of their own.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 26, 2015)

paulitician said:


> When will America begin to acknowledge and confront out of control Black on White Crime? Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American. If it were reverse, would they have the same approach? Sadly, i don't think so.



Most MSM outlets haven't?  

How many did you research?  I saw the guy's picture on MSNBC.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Was he black?...maybe it was not the best photo, he looked like he could be Latino, Black, or Arab, or whatever
> ...


Yeah well I wor for a living, and when I left my house at 7:30 this morning I had only seen the picture of the guy


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I am not at all surprised that Rush Limbaugh was thrilled the killer was black.
> 
> Not surprised a'tall.


Yep. He's gonna be hitting his Viagra bottle tonight.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Where are the protesters?   where is the outrage?   where are the hate crime advocates?  where is sharpton, where is jackson?  where is obama?  where is the left wing media?  


---------------------------------crickets-------------------------------------and more crickets


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter: Bryce Williams (@bryce_williams7) | Twitter
> ...


Disappointing?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > When will America begin to acknowledge and confront out of control Black on White Crime? Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American. If it were reverse, would they have the same approach? Sadly, i don't think so.
> ...


 

Was the headline on MSNBC something like "racist black guy kills two innocent whites"  ?     If the races were reversed that is exactly the kind of headline they would have used,   and you fricken well know it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Where are the protesters?   where is the outrage?   where are the hate crime advocates?  where is sharpton, where is jackson?  where is obama?  where is the left wing media?
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------crickets-------------------------------------and more crickets


Where is your point?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Was he black?...maybe it was not the best photo, he looked like he could be Latino, Black, or Arab, or whatever
> ...


Wait, wut? CNN reporting that he was gay AND black? You've just made the OP into a liar.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> 
> This could very well be the first.


You're an idiot


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the protesters?   where is the outrage?   where are the hate crime advocates?  where is sharpton, where is jackson?  where is obama?  where is the left wing media?
> ...


 


JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the protesters?   where is the outrage?   where are the hate crime advocates?  where is sharpton, where is jackson?  where is obama?  where is the left wing media?
> ...


 

too subtle for you, snake?    hypocrisy, double standard.   think about it, idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> too subtle for you, snake?    hypocrisy, double standard.   think about it, idiot.


Is this about your feelings, again?  I have seen it on TCW reported by black and white reporters, they have reported he is black and the victims white, they don't know if it is racist.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

KissMy said:


> All media outlets have been blasting the airwaves with this shooting because it involved 4 of their own.



And it was LIVE on TV.  I notice you guys assign motives a lot in order to form an opinion.  Its like you need a reason to be a glass half full guy so you make them up


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?



People on this forum told you.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 That is NOT a Negro, It is a MEXICAN pretending to be a Negro1


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?
> ...



How did they know?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > too subtle for you, snake?    hypocrisy, double standard.   think about it, idiot.
> ...


 

thats exactly the point.   if the races were reversed the media and the race industry would have already declared it a racist hate crime, and you know it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> How did they know?



Alternative Media.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > How did they know?
> ...



Is that what you're calling TV now?  Or are you saying its not being covered on TV?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

According to the PC police,  the TRUTH is racist.

13% of the population is black,  yet 52% of homicides are committed by black offenders AND 47% of homicide victims are black.

But,  in the name of Political Correctness,  these facts must be ignored.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

More obama legacy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Is that what you're calling TV now?  Or are you saying its not being covered on TV?



TV failed to mention the race of the shooter for hours.

You couldn't tell from the on air footage. The DNC media avoided the facts for as long as they could get away with it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> More obama legacy.



I really don't like Obama. but this has nothing to do with him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

That is JQPublic1 pretending to be a medium skinned Azteca.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > More obama legacy.
> ...


A race incident at least partially inspired by the race focus and racial divisiveness of obama is obama legacy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > More obama legacy.
> ...



Sure it does as he failed to LEAD and help heal this country.

Instead he dived right into divide and conquer Dimbocrat bullshit straight out of Shitcago.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2015)

From the shooter, if you haven't already seen it



> “Why did I do it? I put down a deposit for a gun on 6/19/15. The Church shooting in Charleston happened on 6/17/15…”
> “What sent me over the top was the church shooting. And my hollow point bullets have the victims’ initials on them."


So this ass hole just wanted revenge against a racially motivated shooting, and the way he did that was to create another racially motivated shooting.

You race haters make me sick, on both sides


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I am thinking back to Ferguson and New York and elsewhere.  Some were branded such right out of the gate and some were not.  So your point,  while well made, is iffy.  This guy, I have watched the camera man's and the shooter's footage both.  The action was personal and premeditated.  I don't he was shooting them because they were white, but because they represented the station from where he was fired.  But maybe so.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Nope

Knew somebody had to trap it.

Disturbing, wasn't it?

But the fact that you would turn a tragedy into a personal attack says a lot about your character. Nobody else on these boards has had the audacity to do that


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> What a disaster for the blacklivesmatter movement.



who said they matter ??


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Now its Obamas fault white people have continued their legacy of racial strife in this country.  I think I have heard everything now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> A race incident at least partially inspired by the race focus and racial divisiveness of obama is obama legacy.



Alright, I suppose that has some validity. Obama is extremely divisive and does promote racial strife.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

namvet said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > What a disaster for the blacklivesmatter movement.
> ...


Black people and a lot of whites did. Why do you ask?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> 
> This could very well be the first.


Not surprising that you would go this route based on nothing but your own racist delusions.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 26, 2015)

Black and gay. A double victim in life's lottery. Enough blame game going around and some idiot will take it seriously.


Here's the asshole's body cam video of the shooting. WARNING it's up close and personal.


https://video.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn.net...=1ad0fa7ad302f56365d449aa41494c30&oe=55DE24BB


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

namvet said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > What a disaster for the blacklivesmatter movement.
> ...



Not me, that is for damn sure.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


What you say is irrelevant thats for damn sure.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> ...


Forgetting about Farrakhan?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


My goodness, you are such a victim.....a victim who is victimized by others claiming victimhood.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

He said that according to the Koran, “retaliation is a prescription from God to calm the breast of those whose children have been slain.”

“So if the federal government will not intercede in our affairs, then we must rise up and kill those who kill us,” Farrakhan shouted. “Stalk them, and kill them and let them feel the pain of death that we are feeling.”

08/04/2015 ...  Farrakhan: ‘We Must Rise Up And Kill Those Who Kill Us’ [VIDEO]


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 26, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Killing white people on live TV and the president says .........
> Oh yeah NOT A DAMN THING.*




Give him a break, he's still on the front 9.

As soon as he bogies the 18th, his caddy will let him know what went on while he had his head down.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > White man shoots blacks Instant news with details on the shooter and speculation as to why he was  a racist. Black man shoots whites, no mention of his race and you are left guessing who he was. And even after it is proven he shot the whites BECAUSE they were white no comments on the racism.
> ...


Actually this latest report which still fails to identify the shooter as black has a manifesto by him in which he rants about getting even for the Church shooting. Pretty clear it was racially motivated. Of course the police are claiming they are clueless as to his motive.CBS journalists shot and killed during live broadcast in Virginia; suspect dead


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> That is NOT a Negro, It is a MEXICAN pretending to be a Negro1


No, your avatar is a MEXICAN you're pretending to be a negro.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > A race incident at least partially inspired by the race focus and racial divisiveness of obama is obama legacy.
> ...


Did you mean divisive?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Farrakhan is the leader of all "Black people"?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Black and gay. A double victim in life's lottery. Enough blame game going around and some idiot will take it seriously.
> 
> 
> Here's the asshole's body cam video of the shooting. WARNING it's up close and personal.
> ...


Sorry, but your snuff video is no longer available.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

Accused Virginia gunman cites reaction to Charleston church shooting for killings

The monster who murdered the innocent reporters tweeted after his murders.

Says he did it as revenge for the Charleston shootings. That he wants a race war. That he is a gay black man. Says he bought his gun 2 days after charleston.


Ok....time to group him in to represent an entire group. Angry gay black man who wants a race war and murdered whites out of vengence. Good job race hustlers. Their deaths are on your hands.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Black and gay. A double victim in life's lottery. Enough blame game going around and some idiot will take it seriously.
> ...


It's still out there. See, when things are posted to the Internet, they never really go away.

Didn't your momma warn you about that?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

Hours after the incident and this is ABC...

www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/the-latest-in-on-air-shooting-abc-news-describes-fax/ar-BBm7Lzh

MONETA, Va. (AP) — The latest on the fatal on-air shooting of two TV station employees in central Virginia (all times local):

11:55 a.m.

ABC News says it received a fax from someone who claimed to be Bryce Williams, a person on the staff at the Virginia station that saw two employees fatally shot on air.

ABC News says on its website that sometime between Tuesday night and Wednesday morning, it received the fax. It describes it as a lengthy document of 23 pages. ABC News says it has turned the document over to authorities. ABC News did not offer any other details.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2015)

He failed. And you keep on trying, amazing.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

Ahhh, yes, just like the white race hustlers....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> My goodness, you are such a victim.....a victim who is victimized by others claiming victimhood.



My goodness, you are such a libtard ass hole...an ass hole all over your body so you can kiss ass at will.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Sorry, but your snuff video is no longer available.




Sure it is and it isn't a snuff video, duh-mb ass since it isn't porn.


----------



## CowboyTed (Aug 26, 2015)

Actually for there to be a fair comparison.

They have to catch alive, have a trial and let him go free because he felt his life was under threat....


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2015)

Throw in poor mental health with a 'victim identity', mix thoroughly, let simmer for 2 years, and this is the result.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but your snuff video is no longer available.
> ...


Its pretty much porn at this point. I think you clowns have posted it about 10 times already in this thread alone. You have to be jacking off to it.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

Make sure we focus on something he displayed or wore so we can ban it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



   Although it doesnt apply to people who commit crimes no matter the color of their skin.
Fight with the cops and get shot? Oh well.....tough shit.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

It's only news if a white guy want's to start a race war.  When it's a black guy,  it's not politically correct to speak on the topic.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yeah, I think that's rule 17 in the Gestapo Handbook.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Where are the protesters?   where is the outrage?   where are the hate crime advocates?  where is sharpton, where is jackson?  where is obama?  where is the left wing media? ---------------------------------crickets-------------------------------------and more crickets


Your "feeling" of racism is showing.  The killing was by a citizen of other citizens.  Not a copy in sight.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 26, 2015)

“Vester was an unhappy man. We employed him as a reporter and he had some talent in that respect and some experience,” WDBJ General Manager Jeff Marks said on the air. “He quickly gathered a reputation of someone who was difficult to work with. He was sort of looking out to people to say things he could take offense to. Eventually, after many incidents of his anger, we dismissed him. He did not take that well. We had to call police to escort him from the building.”


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  So you think it's fine to fight with the cops?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> "Today" talked about this incident but no pics and the racial identities were censored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is no surprise. Rush always preys on those with weak minds. That way they are watching him instead of getting the news everyone else already knew. The shooter was Black.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yup, the stupid ones do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Accused Virginia gunman cites reaction to Charleston church shooting for killings
> 
> The monster who murdered the innocent reporters tweeted after his murders.
> 
> ...



   If obama had a brother.....


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Accused Virginia gunman cites reaction to Charleston church shooting for killings
> ...


If obama _was_ a brutha... I mean, for real.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



  And if they get their dumb ass shot for their trouble?


----------



## Tank (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> He failed. And you keep on trying, amazing.


How many more have to die like this until it is a war?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2015)

Okay. I see the Charleston shootings and up the Charleston shootings.......what's next in this racial divide poker game? (Ask, the Democraps; they love playing the race card!).


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 26, 2015)

mamooth said:


> So, is anyone saying not to prosecute the guy because he's black? Or denying he was racist?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then anyone claiming hypocrisy is a fuktard.



[IGNORE]


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what you're calling TV now?  Or are you saying its not being covered on TV?
> ...



Failed to?  So once again you're assigning motives instead of saying that the news didnt know the race at first.

Nooooo, they were hiding the race.  How do you konw that?  Cause, Uncensored just made it up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


As William Munny told Little Bill, "then he should have been armed."  Then William killed Little Bill.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

The shooter had been a reporter for that news channel until he was fired.

It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what you're calling TV now?  Or are you saying its not being covered on TV?
> ...


Your TV must be broken.  "as long as they could get away with it"?  How long is the official get away with it period?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Hours after the incident and this is ABC...
> 
> www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/the-latest-in-on-air-shooting-abc-news-describes-fax/ar-BBm7Lzh
> 
> ...




Well by golly, howd they report this guys name and didnt know he was black?  Its almost like what Uncensored is saying is unbelievable bullshit!


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The shooter had been a reporter for that news channel until he was fired.
> 
> It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".



Well, Doc, see my post #4. Perp felt justified. 'Race war' was part of the motivation.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Makes me question the gang culture created in democrat strongholds…..


----------



## The Breeze (Aug 26, 2015)

What flag will be banned now?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Accused Virginia gunman cites reaction to Charleston church shooting for killings
> 
> The monster who murdered the innocent reporters tweeted after his murders.
> 
> ...



Don't forget to add he was religious.

He said Jehovah spoke to him, telling him to act.

After Shooting, Alleged Gunman Details Grievances in ‘Suicide Notes’

I'm just glad he wasn't white or an atheist.  LOL.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > He failed. And you keep on trying, amazing.
> ...


I dunno. What's holding you back? If there was a race war you'd be too busy to post.


----------



## Tank (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The shooter had been a reporter for that news channel until he was fired.
> 
> It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".


Kind of like how Dylann hated God and not blacks in the church shooting?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Self-defense is a time consuming activity..........


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2015)

I think liberals are stunned, they didn't even had time to blame it on a conservative.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

EQUALS


----------



## PredFan (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > More obama legacy.
> ...



Are you sure?

He's split this country along racial lines worse than I've seen since prior to the Civil Rights Movement.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 26, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



his link was available about 30 seconds ago


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Okay. I see the Charleston shootings and up the Charleston shootings.......what's next in this racial divide poker game? (Ask, the Democraps; they love playing the race card!).


Sure buddy, the KKK is all black members...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 26, 2015)

one of the news channels was reading his manifesto 

is it available


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> He's split this country along racial lines worse than I've seen since prior to the Civil Rights Movement.



Yeah, I conceded the point a few posts back.

Obama did contribute to the environment that leads to these things.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> He failed. And you keep on trying, amazing.


*So how many white people have to die before Ravi admits there is a problem? You know UNARMED INNOCENT white people.*


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Please….please….tell me there is some way they can link him to the Tea Party or Donald Trump……..the fact that he seems to have been a gay, black man……that just screws up the news coverage all to hell……….


----------



## PredFan (Aug 26, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure?
> ...



I sometimes pay that price for reading an entire thread from the beginning. Nevermind.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The shooter had been a reporter for that news channel until he was fired.
> 
> It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".



Take the perp at HIS OWN words.

He was a GAY black male....who bought a gun 2 days after the Charleston shooting....and tweeted he wants a race war with whites.

No sugar coating it. This is what the liberals have brought upon our country.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 26, 2015)

Alls well that ends well.

CBS journalists shot and killed during live broadcast in Virginia; suspect dead

The state is spared the expense of housing, trying, and executing him.

But it would have been MUCH better if he had shot himself before he shot the two newspersons.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I see the Charleston shootings and up the Charleston shootings.......what's next in this racial divide poker game? (Ask, the Democraps; they love playing the race card!).
> ...


Who the fuck talks about the KKK in 2015? What, are there like a few hundred of them in the world? They are closer to extinction than the white rhino.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Accused Virginia gunman cites reaction to Charleston church shooting for killings
> ...




Yeah…if he was an atheist he would have added 2 more to the 100 million people murdered by atheists since 1939…..


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...




I remember hearing that there were more FBI agents infiltrated into the kkk than there were actual members….


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

A GAY BLACK murders media members. Media nationwide is in shock. They've spent 7 years kissing the asses of gays and minorities and now two of their own are murdered in cold blood....by a gay black male.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > That is NOT a Negro, It is a MEXICAN pretending to be a Negro1
> ...


 The figure in my avatar is far older than the  name given to the country of Mexico..  But if an avatar is the focus of your judgment of people, what does yours say about you?


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

When you're told from the day you're born that white people are out to get you, that you need someone else to make life fair for you, that you're owed something, that some people are going to lower standards for you because of the color of your skin - and when all of that is multiplied over generations - damn right you're more likely to be angry and more prone to bad behavior.  *Anyone *would,* skin color* is *irrelevant. * Add some kind of mental disease, and you're a ticking bomb.

Goddamn shame.
.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


You should live where I do, the place is infested with 'em....and white power extremist..


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> A GAY BLACK murders media members. Media nationwide is in shock. They've spent 7 years kissing the asses of gays and minorities and now two of their own are murdered in cold blood....by a gay black male.


Why of course, no straight people would murder straight people, no matter their political affiliation...


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Buuuullshiiiit!!!!!!


----------



## Rozman (Aug 26, 2015)

Well this will soon stop...Hillary will fix this and whatever else needs a fixin....

Hillary Clinton Pledges to Take on Gun Violence After TV News Shooting

Didn't take her alll that long to seize the moment.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Well chalk another one up for religious murderers.  With guys like this and if you count the holy war Bush got hit with on 9-11 and the 100 year war, you guys are catching up.

What was the 100 year war about again?  Riddle me that godsmack.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Yeah, of course you deny reality...No big deal to me..I look white..


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Well this will soon stop...Hillary will fix this and whatever else needs a fixin....
> 
> Hillary Clinton Pledges to Take on Gun Violence After TV News Shooting
> 
> Didn't take her alll that long to seize the moment.


Who will fix this?  Trump?  Cruz?  Palin?  Herman Cain?  Ben Carlson?  Rubio?  Jindal?  Jeb?  Kasich or Walker?  Come on now.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Hours after the incident and this is ABC...
> ...


It's not about knowing. It's about omitting.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


What other words can you make of that word you just wrote?

Bush.  lol


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Being black is no excuse for ignorance:

*Human presence in the Mexican region was once thought to date back 40,000 years based upon what were believed to be ancient human footprints discovered in the Valley of Mexico, but after further investigation using radioactive dating, it appears this is untrue.[1] It is currently unclear whether 21,000-year-old campfire remains found in the Valley of Mexicoare the earliest human remains in Mexico.[2]Indigenous peoples of Mexico began to selectively breed maize plants around 8000 BC. Evidence shows a marked increase in pottery working by 2300 B.C. and the beginning of intensive corn farming between 1800 and 1500 B.C..*

Pre-Columbian Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know that no one wants to be black, but find a different way of denial.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, of course you deny reality...No big deal to me..I look white..


You can easilly prove me wrong by taking some pictures of them as you are out and about today. You said your "area was infested with them", now prove it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The shooter had been a reporter for that news channel until he was fired.
> 
> It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".


I guess you did not read his 23 page manifesto that declared why he did it? To much work to actually get the facts when it was a BLACK guy right? Now if it had been a white man shooting black reporters the lead story would have had a Title "White man shoots blacks" since it was a black man shooting whites the story never mentions his race at all.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Soggy in NOLA bedowin62
> The shooter is another on-air personality at the TV station.
> 
> So much for all the bigoted assumptions in this topic.
> ...




WTF????

i'm so up inside your mental-case head you're mentioning me on threads I haven't even been on??

get mental help nutcase


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

Libs are stunned. A gay black male murders two unarmed media members and tweets the video. They instinctively look for who to blame. But they can't figure this one out. Blame the gun obviously.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Soggy in NOLA bedowin62
> The shooter is another on-air personality at the TV station.
> 
> So much for all the bigoted assumptions in this topic.
> ...





YAWN

no he isn't leftard. he was fired


try again


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 26, 2015)

Another mentally ill man who was allowed to legally buy a gun.  The background check system is broken.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok. Let's say an extremist muslim in the USA gets on the radio or tv or speaks to the media calling for all muslims to kill heathens that are not muslim. Is that a terrorist act? Why yes. It is. So....why is this guy (Black Panther) hollering for the murder of whites not arrested as a terrorist? Huh? How come?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, of course you deny reality...No big deal to me..I look white..
> ...


I am busy, maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Nope, not even tomorrow will your proof exist. The truth is, you are lying.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Weasel Zippers
> ...


Only the White half of him was evil. The other half was justified because of oppression.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Another mentally ill man who was allowed to legally buy a gun.  The background check system is broken.


If they didn't sell a gun to a black gay, especially one with no record as I understand it, it would be racist and homophobic.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

MSNBC won't say it. They're speculating "what was the motive???" He said it. Kill whites for vengence. They're focusing on "who sold him the gun?". 

He said it. He wanted a race war. So did Dylann Roof.

MEDIA AND LEFT WING RACE HUSTLERS ARE CAUSING THIS SHIT. WAKE THE FUCK UP AMERICA.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?


Not from the initial stories they all failed to identify the shooter other then by name.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2015)

MSNBC and CNN is reporting the shooter is a white negro..............(only, kidding........).


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...










Religious killings pale in comparison to progressive governments and the tens of millions they have murdered in the last 125 years.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?



Social media. Otherwise you wouldnt. He posted himself that he was gay. You'd never know that either.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Yup....Glock. Shot the reporter first. Shot in the arm and only the sound alerted her. 

Nothing like in the movies.


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Another mentally ill man who was allowed to legally buy a gun.  The background check system is broken.









Yep.  GOVERNMENT WORKERS screwing up yet again.  And *you* want to give them MORE power.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 26, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Another mentally ill man who was allowed to legally buy a gun.  The background check system is broken.
> ...



I'm sure that the gun dealer was within the law.  I'm not questioning that.  There is a problem with information that is pertinent to a person's mental fitness to responsibly own a firearm not being entered into the system.  If a person is fired from a job because he acts crazy, that should be documented and entered into the system.  If a person beats his wife and the police show up (as with another recent spree shooting) that should be entered into the system.  The only people who should have legal access to a firearm should be mentally fit, law-abiding citizens.


----------



## Silhouette (Aug 26, 2015)

This is like a darker version of the movie with Jim Carrey "Bruce Almighty".


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> MSNBC and CNN is reporting the shooter is a white negro..............(only, kidding........).



Actually Vester Lee *Flanagan* was a black Irishman.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Libs are stunned. A gay black male murders two unarmed media members and tweets the video. They instinctively look for who to blame. But they can't figure this one out. Blame the gun obviously.


Not as stunned as the dead people..


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> one of the news channels was reading his manifesto
> 
> is it available


Killers love it when we read their manifestos. Its the reason they do these high profile killings. We should boycott any media outlet that posts manifestos.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You are insane.  And I don't care what Hitler believed.  Its the Christian Catholic German sheep he bamboozled.  They did all the killing for him.  

_“We were convinced that the people need and require this faith. We have therefore undertaken the fight against the atheistic movement, and that not merely with a few theoretical declarations: we have stamped it out.”_ – Adolf Hitler

Religion makes you dumb.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > MSNBC and CNN is reporting the shooter is a white negro..............(only, kidding........).
> ...


You funny..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2015)

Ravi said:


> How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?



Drudge

and The Duggar Report


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Then his black half should have shot his white half to start with.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I would say take all the murders done by for and in the name of religion, you're probably so wrong it'd make your head spin.  Consider all this:

The Death Toll Comparison Breakdown - Wait But Why

Best Answer:Around 5,000,000 in the first 4 crusades, with another 1,000,000 in the Albigensian Crusade. 
Then to weed out those nasty people that were left, there was The Holy Office to deal with, which accounted for around another 140,000. Mostly tortured first before suffering some disgusting fate that they dreamed up. 
Maybe 200,000 witches, then you can add in the Wars of Religion in Europe that was about 3,400,000, The 30 Years War, 40% of Germany annihilated plus 1000`s of others. 
Then there was the persecution of the Jews, about 450,000 up to the end of the 17th century and so on. 

About 23,500,000...maybe more. 

And that is just Europe and the Levant plus I stopped counting at around the year 1700. 


Edit: 
I am sorry, but Hitler was most definitely a Christian, he even refered to himself as `evangelical` read his speeches and Mein Kampf. 
I don`t know why people try to cover that up now.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > How then do I already know that the perp was black and the victims white?
> ...


Is wasn't until the inevitability of social media exposing his appearance that the media finally brought his blackness into any descriptive.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And the Russian pogroms...


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I think we need to start watching the Jehovah's more closely.  Here we're worried about Islam and Jehovah sneaks up on us.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > one of the news channels was reading his manifesto
> ...


That is an interesting idea, since publicity is a factor.

But the problem is, any sane person knows it will be bad publicity. Better to catch the insanity and shut it down.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".



This is an instance where his words spoke louder than his actions. All you need to do is be honest enough to read his manifesto. Call this cherrypicking if you want, but I call this damning evidence:

"As for Dylann Roof? You *****! You want a race war ************? BRING IT THEN YOU WHITE …*****!!!”


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > He failed. And you keep on trying, amazing.
> ...



Exactly 43 more people


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".
> ...



Dylann who?  Nope its the black dudes fault...stop confusing people.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Another mentally ill man who was allowed to legally buy a gun.  The background check system is broken.



Our mental health system is broken, Agitator.


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...









Soviet Russia (officially atheist), and Communist China (officially atheist) murdered, between them, over 100 million people.  You are as wrong as wrong can be.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I see the Charleston shootings and up the Charleston shootings.......what's next in this racial divide poker game? (Ask, the Democraps; they love playing the race card!).
> ...


How many Whites are a member of the black panthers?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".
> ...




Some race-warrior he was. All those white cops on his ass and all he could do is cap himself in the head. Fuckin' coward.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".
> ...



Words never speak "louder" than actions.

Why did he specifically and only target his former colleagues at the TV station if his attack was genuinely motivated by the desire to start a race war?


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...












The numbers you post are laughable.  There simply weren't that many people to murder as any check with a demographer will show.  Even using your ridiculous numbers the progressive governments have murdered well over 100 million so you are completely and totally wrong.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

So.....media outlet makes an affirmative action hire with this gay black guy.

He sucked at his job....so they let him go.

So he comes back and murders white people....and tweets about his hatred of whites and a race war.

Lesson learned.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Yer' splittin' hairs Doc, and they ain't nappy hairs, either.......


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The difference between a "race war" and a disgruntled former employee shooting his former co-workers is not a "hair".

As I pointed out before, "race war" sells more papers to scared white people, so that's the headlines we see.


----------



## Tank (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


That is just one days work for blacks


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


The law only allows one to be denied a right on the decision of a Judge. What do you want? Joe Blow to make the decision?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Sure buddy, the KKK is all black members...



Maybe not all...


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2015)

Thankfully the murdering fudge packer shot himself and saved the taxpayers tons of money in legal defense fees.   ......


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Well this will soon stop...Hillary will fix this and whatever else needs a fixin....
> ...


Carson would help heal racism in America, unlike Obama setting race relations back 50 years.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Race war rhetoric isn't designed to scare white people. It's designed to inspire blacks to vote for democrats.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


No we don't and that is the point, the man made a statement and the press is covering it up as well as the cops. Or perhaps you can link us to a main stream report about his manifesto and the headline including the color of the shooters skin? Hell they had the white shooters manifesto up in moments of determining who it was. Now we get silence and the cops saying they just don't know why he did it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


What is YOUR excuse for being ignorant? Reading comprehension , I guess, is a subset of your ignorance. The name  Mexico did not exist until after the Spanish arrived. That was my point.

In your ignorant haste, you jumped at yet another chance to make a complete fool of yourself by  ignoring what I said and supplanting it with a  non sequitur of your own making.


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...








He did shoot the other white woman who was being interviewed as well.   Every report I have seen says the guy was a walking victim.  He would go out of his way to be offended by what people were saying.  I can't remember exactly  what the FBI profiler said,  but the gist was he was basically a serial victim.  Everyone was against him and they attacked because he was gay and black.

I agree with you that he targeted these people, of that there is no doubt.  And I am sure that in his mind she was a racist who deserved what she got.  But then, I would say ALL deranged people think that way.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


In order to NOT be percieved as "liberal media", an organization must only cover the murder of cute white chicks, by non whites.

That's the first benchmark

The second, is when reporting murders, don't say the shooter was black, but your graphics for the segment must include any stock photo of a black man mug shot, then grieving parents.

If all this happens...you're not a liberal media entity, and you're not bad in the eyes of Fox News Republicans, and Dittoheads


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I think she might be outed out by one of her liberal buddies on here if she takes pictures.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Why did he specifically and only target his former colleagues at the TV station if his attack was genuinely motivated by the desire to start a race war?



Once again, read the manifesto.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


She? Better feel again...


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Sounds like Obama.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Write on! And many a Dumbocrat denies that the media hasn't bee co-opted by the left, even tho' it has been for well over a decade.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


No thanks.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


There is a reason he is called meathead.

meat·head
ˈmētˌhed/
_noun_
informal

*a stupid person*.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...





No, it's designed to inspire white people to vote for Republicans - and also buy gold, guns and canned foods.

Seriously, take a look at Drudge some time, or WND, or Breitbart.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

gay
black
racist
domestic terrorist


boy left-wing nutjobs are going to need more therapy sessions after this!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > one of the news channels was reading his manifesto
> ...


Thats right. Encourage censorship. Another brilliant idea from the resident idiot.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he specifically and only target his former colleagues at the TV station if his attack was genuinely motivated by the desire to start a race war?
> ...



I have no desire to read any crazy person's manifesto. 

Why are you so intent on _believing_ the manifesto/suicide note of a lunatic?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


meanwhile negro gangs run wild in the streets....


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Don't be such an ignoramus. The name Greece did not exist until the Romans labelled them Greeks, that would be after the heyday of ancient Greece.

As for Mexico: Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Did you honestly think the name Mexico was of Spanish origin? FFS!

Like I said, being black is a thin excuse for this level of ignorance.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


It was better when it was Caucasian gangs..


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


 
Longer than that. The Senator Joseph McCarthy hearings weren't for nothing. The Soviets had a plan to infiltrate the US even as far back as that. They started with the institutions that were the most vulnerable: The media, entertainment industry, and the academic world.

Now it's reaches as high as the office of the Presidency.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Oh....so we can't believe his manifesto? So Dylann Roofs words can't be believed either?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> No, it's designed to inspire white people to vote for Republicans - and also buy gold, guns and canned foods.
> 
> Seriously, take a look at Drudge some time, or WND, or Breitbart.



It's designed to get blacks to feel like emboldened victims and vote for democrats.
Take a look at NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN, NYT, Washington Post, ...


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 26, 2015)

Does this black gay man's rampage mean the rainbow flag needs to be banned?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, of course you deny reality...No big deal to me..I look white..
> ...


c'mon..you know by now all he has is snarky one liners..nothing of any substance...post counts is all he's interested in.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's designed to inspire white people to vote for Republicans - and also buy gold, guns and canned foods.
> ...



I've never seen an article or op-ed from _any_ of those sources that argues that a "race war" is going on.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




I disagree. If anything, these cocksuckers shouldn't be given the opportunity to spread their filth. Would you feel the same way about a video posted online of ISIS cutting the throats of two dozen people?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> It was better when it was Caucasian gangs..


But they just made musicals like West Side Story.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Being white is a great rationale for your stupidity. You just cant make this type of stupidity up. Mexico and Mēxihco is not the same thing idiot.

"Mexico (country) did not name its capital after itself, as in Mexico City—the accepted name internationally—but the converse actually applies. Before Spanish times, the capital was formally named Tenochtitlan, but was the seat of the Mexica Empire which is known as the Aztec Empire."

"Under the Spaniards, Mexico was both the name of the capital and its sphere of influence, most of which exists as Greater Mexico Cityand the State of Mexico."


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's designed to inspire white people to vote for Republicans - and also buy gold, guns and canned foods.
> ...




It's pretty hard to take those "news" sources seriously, when they aren't reporting the whole truth, or are running cover for the left-wing agenda. Have any of those "sources" reported that the shooter was black, gay, or wanted to start a race war?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


They provide the impetus and the bait.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


because they are white?...
he also tweeted that the girl allegedly said something "racist" one time....typical.....it's all white "racists" fault...
a day of reckoning approaches.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

I wonder what our gay Black racist POTUS will have to say about this???


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



carson?..uhhh..no.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You kids are way out of your league. Do yourselves a favor and don't try to take on educated people, regardless of race.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> I wonder what our gay Black racist POTUS will have to say about this???




"Bush's fault."


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Like the confederate flag that was banned after the church shooting, should we now ban all blacklivesmatter signs?

Hmmmmm?

For moron liberals who do not get it, and are scratching your lice heads, let me put in a way that you would even understand.

Imagine signs that would say.....whitelivesmatter. Could you imagine the left wing white guilt elitist reaction to that?








Oh, wait. I am being too logical.

It is literally impossible to the white guilt patronizing lefty racist to consider that.

How about the fagflag?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...






I love it when you guys make my point for me.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


A video and manifesto are 2 different things. One is a moving image which the brains stores quite readily and the other is written which requires the person reading it to form their own images.  To answer your question of course I feel the same way. This stuff should be shown so society never forgets the atrocity and learns from it.  A perfect example is the denial of the Holocaust both in europe and in Africa.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


STFU..


----------



## guno (Aug 26, 2015)

Gee another cracker shitting in their pants thread


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I agree we are way out of your league. We play pro while you play for the local YMCA.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


..so something is only real if you see it on television?

great..

google black on white crime....the numbers are horrific...people are getting sick and tired of it, too
negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s. despite only making up 13% of the population according ot the FBI, DOJ and BJS...


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




his race war had to start somewhere; might as well be where your racist delusions were strongest; WHERE HE GOT FIRED.

senior mod or not; I don't see where anybody "made your point". You appear to be the typical left-wingnut who sees affirmation of his views in everything, even if it isn't there


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

Then again, take if from the General Manager of WDBJ, Jeffery Marks:

"_Vester was an unhappy man. _We employed him as a reporter and he had some talent in that respect… _He quickly gathered a reputation as someone who was difficult to work with. He was sort of looking out for people to say things he could take offense to._ Eventually after many incidents of his anger coming forward, we dismissed him. He did not take that well. [Police had to be called.] *He filed a claim with the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission… about members of the staff making racial comments. He was African American. None of them could be corroborated by anyone. We think they were fabricated. We talked to all our employees… we got nothing about that. The EEOC dismissed the claim out of hand."*



Now, if this doesn't speak to the motivations behind why he targeted a white female reporter and her white colleagues, I don't know what does. He even remarked about how he was bullied by black men and white females because of his race and sexual preference. He didn't go after any black men, everyone on that crew was white.

One of the main accusations he leveled against his former colleagues were those of racism and anti-gay harassment. The Charleston shooting gave him an outlet to take out his "revenge."


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Accused Virginia gunman cites reaction to Charleston church shooting for killings
> 
> The monster who murdered the innocent reporters tweeted after his murders.
> 
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Then again, take if from the General Manager of WDBJ, Jeffery Marks:
> 
> "_Vester was an unhappy man. _We employed him as a reporter and he had some talent in that respect… _He quickly gathered a reputation as someone who was difficult to work with. He was sort of looking out for people to say things he could take offense to._ Eventually after many incidents of his anger coming forward, we dismissed him. He did not take that well. [Police had to be called.] *He filed a claim with the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission… about members of the staff making racial comments. He was African American. None of them could be corroborated by anyone. We think they were fabricated. We talked to all our employees… we got nothing about that. The EEOC dismissed the claim out of hand."*
> 
> ...




What a fuckin' piece of shit. May he rot in hell.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Gee another cracker shitting in their pants thread
> ...



*LOLOL....I would bet my last dollar, this pink mf got nigga's in the family already....we all know Becky can't keep her panties on around dark meat.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Then again, take if from the General Manager of WDBJ, Jeffery Marks:
> ...



And he will along with the multitude of WHITE MASS MURDERERS BEFORE HIM...NOW HAVE A NICE DAY.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

17 BLACK PEOPLE WILL BE MURDERED TODAY; actually more because it is summer but and average of 17 every day

I hope you the killers boys too; maybe you wont be called a racist if you do "tiger"


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...





I remember you now. Welcome back.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

SIX THOUSAND  THREE HUNDRED Black Americans will be murdered this year; NONE of them by white people

and you can bet people like guno and tigerred will have little or nothing to say about it


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> No, that means that Rush found out about the story, got the details from the news...THEN claimed they would have a problem covering it AFTER he got the information FROM THE COVERAGE!!!



Rush didn't say they wouldn't report it, he said they would be conflicted about it.  And of course he is right, because reporting it goes against their Agenda, against the narrative that only white on black crime is a problem.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 26, 2015)

With the shootings of innocent females in California, the shootings of children via stray bullets in "Third World Cities" run by Democrats, and today, we had another Democrat shoot a female in cold blood. And yet Democrats claim that its Republicans that are at war with woman? 
If these senseless killings keep up this year, how much more will fair minded Americans put up with it? Fact: Republicans and Conservatives are not shooting women,,,,Democrats Are !!!!


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hillary blames Virginia news-crew shooting on guns being too 'readily available' – just after touring community college machine shop where students learn gunsmithing



_'First of all, I was so, just stricken to think that these two young people doing work that you guys do every single day would be murdered on live television. And I will extend my condolences and sympathies to their families and to their coworkers and pray for the woman who, last I checked, was still in critical condition.

'But I will also reiterate that we have got to do something about gun violence in America. And I will take it on. There are many people who face it and know it, but then turn away because it’s hard. It’s a very political, difficult issue in America. But I believe we are smart enough, we are compassionate enough, to figure out how to balance the legitimate Second Amendment rights with preventive measures and control measures so that whatever motivated this murderer, who eventually took his own life, we will not see more deaths – needless, senseless deaths.

'So, yes, I feel just great heartache at what happened and I want to reiterate how important it is we not let yet another terrible instance go by without trying to do something more to prevent this incredible killing that is stalking our country.'

'And we've had so many terrible instances of it in the last two years, but it happens every day. Intentional, unintentional, murder, suicide, it happens every day and there is so much evidence that if guns were not so readily available, if we had universal background checks, if we could just put some "time out" between the person who's upset because he got fired, or the domestic abuse, or whatever other motivation may be working on someone who does this, that maybe we could prevent this kind of carnage.'

'So I hope that in addition to expressing sympathy for those directly affected, that this is – maybe for the media, for the public, for elected officials, for every American, what it hopefully will finally take for us to act.'_



Read more: Hillary pushes gun control after praising class for budding gunsmiths
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Oooops, did I copy and paste something again?

BTW the moron press secretary white house asshole also said it.

So, now you know where they will be going with the narrative. Such predictable losers. The worst part is their dumb followers will just clap away and not see how manipulated they are.

Will the democrat voting base morons ever be anything more than dumb cliches and democrat moron talking points?

Please do not tell me the liberals on this board still believe in MAN MADE glowbull warming. Please...do not tell me they are that stupid.

Naaah, just kidding. I know they are still that stupid.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Why are you so intent on _believing_ the manifesto/suicide note of a lunatic?



Why are you so intent on dismissing it?

I gather you don't want to find the real motivations behind why he killed those two people on air.

First you cited his being a "disgruntled employee" as a motive for the murders:



theDoctorisIn said:


> The shooter had been a reporter for that news channel until he was fired.
> 
> It's not difficult to figure out his motivation, but I guess "race war" sells more papers than "a guy took revenge on the company that fired him".



Then just now when revelations of his being motivated to revenge by the Charleston shootings come up, you're willing to dismiss it as a "crazy person's manifesto." 



theDoctorisIn said:


> I have no desire to read any crazy person's manifesto.



What gives?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


You wish you could. Go pay a hooker. Thats the closest you could ever get you pink monkey.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

theHawk said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > No, that means that Rush found out about the story, got the details from the news...THEN claimed they would have a problem covering it AFTER he got the information FROM THE COVERAGE!!!
> ...


When did Rush become a therapist?  How does he know if anyone is conflicted? I thought he was in prison over drugs?

Rush Limbaugh Arrested On Drug Charges


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm just waiting for the KKK to get out there and march and cause mayhem over how WHITE LVIES bleeds, dies the same By the hands of white,  black, cops, their bros, etc etc: as the BLACK LIVES.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> The left gains nothing by making a fuss over this -- white lives don't matter.



*The nigga is dead you stupid ass hole, what the fuck do you want the planet to do? Give him mouth to mouth, bring him back alive to stand trial? Mental illness and guns....the american way of life...*


*Gun sales surge after Obama's election...deal with it America.*


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> I wonder what our gay Black racist POTUS will have to say about this???


I'm sure he will console the racist shooters parents, and say the eulogy at his funeral.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I'm just waiting for the KKK to get out there and march and cause mayhem over how WHITE LVIES bleeds, dies the same By the hands of white,  black, cops, their bros, etc etc: as the BLACK LIVES.


The shooter was a cop?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so intent on _believing_ the manifesto/suicide note of a lunatic?
> ...



Because the rantings of a lunatic _should_ be dismissed, not used as political playing cards to push some "race war" narrative.



> I gather you don't want to find the real motivations behind why he killed those two people on air.



You're still not understanding the whole point. There's nothing "real" about the claimed motivations of crazy people.

Do you think that the Charles Manson's supposed "motivation" to start a race war (as prophesied to him through Beatles songs) is important or relevant to anything at all?



> First you cited his being a "disgruntled employee" as a motive for the murders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those views are not contradictory.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

well at least somebody's mom would get some business right asclapper??


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2015)

they bully the weak and helpless.

they are cowards.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2015)

guno said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Oh great, more people on welfare.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Those views are not contradictory.



Why not?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


"Boycott" and "censoring" are two different words. Let me guess, youve got about a 75 IQ? Congratulations, you are officially African!


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

guno said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



*Let me get this straight, you white mf's tan to the point of lobster ready meals, your white women are so into black meat, its become an epidemic in the south, there isn't a small business in this country that don't hire the brown people for shit, thus the on going illegal migration, yeah, I'd say America is browning pretty fast...next question.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Because the rantings of a lunatic _should_ be dismissed, not used as political playing cards.



Yet here we all are. You know, we wouldn't need to be worried about playing "political playing cards" if certain liberals wouldn't make every mass shooting that happens as a matter of racism or gun control.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Those views are not contradictory.
> ...



How does _believing that his primary motivation was to take revenge on his co-workers that he feel had slighted him_ contradict _believing that his motivations are irrelevant in the face of the fact that he's clearly a lunatic?_


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




quick question genius; did you dismiss the manifesto or actions of the Charleston shooter in the same manner??? wasn't he a drug user? that may have twisted his mind but it doesn't excuse his racism does it?

so did you dismiss the racist motive of the Charleston shooter?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Ohh so when a White man shoots blacks it is a racist act designed to start a race war based on his writings, but when a black man shoots whites and writes the purpose was to start a race war you don't believe it right?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Who said they were the same words? That monkey reading comprehension again eh? Everyone knows they are two different words.  What does that have to do with encouraging censorship?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 26, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> they bully the weak and helpless.
> 
> they are cowards.


but if it was a white dude that shot a black reporter(s), i wonder how long it would be before we would hear from Obama and Sharpton.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Because the rantings of a lunatic _should_ be dismissed, not used as political playing cards.
> ...





Of course, it's the _liberals_ fault that some conservatives love building a race war narrative. Just like how it's black people's fault that some whites are racist.

(please note: that previous sentence is entirely sarcastic)


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...






well for starters because he had a history of racial delusions and feelings of being oppressed?


----------



## guno (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> i'm betting guno is a whiteboy who thinks he if he calls others "crackers" he will feel like he's "down"




My kids and grand kids will be the majority soon and they will help you rightwing crackers learn your new role


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> quick question genius; did you dismiss the manifesto or actions of the Charleston shooter in the same manner??? wasn't he a drug user? that may have twisted his mind but it doesn't excuse his racism does it?
> 
> so did you dismiss the racist motive of the Charleston shooter?



Yep. 

Crazy people do crazy things.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Thats different, a white guy wrote that so he was not insane or crazy he was just evil. When a black guy does it he doesn't REALLY mean what he wrote, no he is secretly working to increase republican control by white people.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Sounds like a symptom of mental illness to me.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


That's what happens when you try to pass a quick hit from Google off as crap you expected us to think you knew already.....


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

"Headline...Obama and Hillary endorse new policy - blacks and gays shouldn't have access to guns."

These people are imbeciles.

Vester Flanagan states in his "manifesto" that he put down a deposit on the firearm that he bought...meaning that he bought it from a FFL and HAD a background check!!!

And passed!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Dylan Roof and this guy were (or are) _both_ crazy, and _neither_ of their delusions about race are relevant to anything.

As for the rest of, I don't think you understood my post that you seem to be responding to.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just waiting for the KKK to get out there and march and cause mayhem over how WHITE LVIES bleeds, dies the same By the hands of white,  black, cops, their bros, etc etc: as the BLACK LIVES.
> ...


Stick with it.....don't let the intellectual turbulence throw you off, you'll get little snippets of rational thought that will allow you to piece it together

But this part of the sentence really doesn't make sense



> "WHITE LVIES bleeds, dies the same By the hands of white, black, cops, their bros, etc etc: as the BLACK LIVES"


 
I'm picturing that beauty pagent chick that says "such as the Iraq, as such" saying those words.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Because the rantings of a lunatic _should_ be dismissed, not used as political playing cards.
> ...



*How in the hell does this morph into a political agenda? God, you people are pathetic.....its about guns, its about motherfuckers who solve issues with guns....that is the debate there, not political affiliations or liberals.*


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




the sad part is you are only pretending it is sarcasm; many of you nutjobs actually believe that.

truth is it is the Left calling for a race war (witness the racist taunts of some of the BLM demonstrations). but you'd rather tell yourself it is whites calling for a race war and blaming liberals for it. lib mental-cases, too clever by half


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




He knows liberals better than they know themselves.

You squatters always call him a liar, but if you ever listened to his show you would know that he mostly directly quotes idiot liberals.

Is Obama in prison for the cocaine he used?


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

*This is what I've noticed over the years with these mass shootings....black men are killing out of racial conflicts they've had with said victims. Whites are killing out of anger and racism. Do the research, its fact!!*


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



can one be mentally-ill and a racist too?

can one be sane and a racist?

yes or no questions genius


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the protesters?   where is the outrage?   where are the hate crime advocates?  where is sharpton, where is jackson?  where is obama?  where is the left wing media? ---------------------------------crickets-------------------------------------and more crickets
> ...


 

horseshit!   If the races were reversed there would be riots in every city,  sharpton would be giving speeches stirring shit up, obama would be crying racism, and you fricken well know it.

A flag has been banned because of one white asshole,  can we ban rap music because of this one black asshole?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I listened to his show for a couple of weeks until the comedy wore off. Your leader is playing you like a fiddle.

When was Obama ever arrested for cocaine? Do you have a link?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


And yet I do not recall a single peep out of you in the white case, no demands others ignore him because he was insane, no demands no one read his manifesto, no carping to change the subject from you AT ALL. I wonder why that is?


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *This is what I've noticed over the years with these mass shootings....black men are killing out of racial conflicts they've had with said victims. Whites are killing out of anger and racism. Do the research, its fact!!*





what racial conflicts did this dude have?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> 17 BLACK PEOPLE WILL BE MURDERED TODAY; actually more because it is summer but and average of 17 every day
> 
> I hope you the killers boys too; maybe you wont be called a racist if you do "tiger"




Only 17? That's actually a low number. And most all of them will be killed by other blacks.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Wait? So this black man wrote he wanted to start a race war to further the republican white leadership?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

he admitted using it in his books.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Nope.

No one is "calling" for a race war, aside from a few loons on either side.

The right is trying to convince people that _a race war is already going on _to make them afraid.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


When was rap music the fight song for the confederate losers?


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 26, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Oh I've listened to plenty of Rush, and what he does is create false and misleading impressions.

It's all in how he says stuff.

If he sounds all preterbed, and says something like "Obama brushes his teeth twice a day, when the average American does once"....but says it in a voice that makes you think you shouldbe mad about it.......YOU'LL get all mad, when he's just talking about brushing teeth


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Thats not what I asked. I asked when was he arrested for cocaine.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Um, no. That's not close to what I said.

Wanna try again?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



Yes to both questions. 

I think you're missing the point again.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Another mentally ill man who was allowed to legally buy a gun.  The background check system is broken.
> ...



That's fair enough.  I don't understand the objection on keeping the mentally ill from owning firearms, though.  It's a no brainer.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> i'm betting guno is a whiteboy who thinks he if he calls others "crackers" he will feel like he's "down"



Guno is definitely white. He's suffering from the disease known as "white apologism". It makes him feel all warm and fuzzy inside but at the end of the day, the bruthas would still kick his cracker ass and take his lunch money.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




you have nothing to back that up; but you don't seem to care if you make a fool of yourself


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Care to make me..


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


The man wrote it and yet you are claiming it was written to further the Republican agenda. So you are claiming this black gay man wanted to further the republican agenda.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> ..so something is only real if you see it on television?


Interesting you should say that. I did jury duty recently and I had to explain to jurors that testimony is evidence. They thought only video was considered real evidence.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



He may have said something in his books, but Jr. was actually arrested for cocaine.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 26, 2015)

Racist n!gger kills a few whites! Typical day in the USA! Only news worthy because it happened on air live & involved media reporters.


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I'm not missing anything; I think you're equivocating


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Put it this way, when 21 innocent white babies are gunned down in a fish bowl and the NRA and its supporters DEFEND THE MURDERERS RIGHTS TO BARE ARMS......this is what we as a nation will have to atone to and deal with. You can hate all you want on those of us who believe guns are ruining this nation, you can rally behind the notion that every body should own a gun and you can even suggest, wow, if only the camera man had a gun, none of this would happen, etc....but nothing will solve this nations love for violence and guns and its aftermath until you bastards become its next victims!!*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Nope. _Still_ not what I said.

Show me where I said anything about the manifesto being written to further the Republican agenda.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > It was better when it was Caucasian gangs..
> ...


Yes, and danced well in them....


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

I never said he was.   I said he admitted using it.   Are you saying he was arrested and you just want the date?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

Bush is no longer president,  obozo is.   and he is doing a terrible job.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> "Headline...Obama and Hillary endorse new policy - blacks and gays shouldn't have access to guns."
> 
> These people are imbeciles.
> 
> ...



*Ok, so the conversation goes as follows, deal with it!!*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2015)

As far as the "main stream media" ignoring the races of all people involved?

I turned on the news (MSNBC) at 12:00 pm CST (1:00 pm EST), and not only did they show the picture of the blonde lady and the white dude, but they also showed the picture of the black dude that did all the shooting.

Race was not hidden, and they didn't overlook it.


The Rushing Limp Idiot is wrong yet again (surprise).


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

Without guns,  we wouldn't be a nation.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I didnt say you said he was. I asked Hawk when he was arrested for cocaine. You jumped in so you are now stuck with answering the question.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > 17 BLACK PEOPLE WILL BE MURDERED TODAY; actually more because it is summer but and average of 17 every day
> ...



*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, wake me up when you people talk about shit that matters.....these boards are becoming so repetitive and boring...I hate hate hate hate threads....boring*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 26, 2015)

I wonder if this guy watched History channel last night.
They aired _Lee Harvey_ _Oswald: 48 Hours to Live._


----------



## KissMy (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > All media outlets have been blasting the airwaves with this shooting because it involved 4 of their own.
> ...



Racist n!gger kills a few whites! Typical day in the USA! Only news worthy because it happened on air live & involved media reporters.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Without guns,  we wouldn't be a nation.



*Yes we would be, we'd be a nation of peace loving indians in the white house and white people still trying to figure out how to pick cotton without blacks and not get their hair messed up!!*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Doesn't matter.  Obama admitted that as a teen he used drugs, but then cleaned up his act and managed to never get arrested.

Jr. was actually arrested for cocaine use before he became President.

The only difference I see is that Obama was smart enough to not get arrested, and Jr. wasn't.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



You are right...keeping guns out of the hands of the truly dangerously mentally ill is a no brainer....sadly, you anti gun extremists will use it as an excuse to deny every other gun owner that you can find from getting a gun.   

You have insomnia...no gun for you.

You visited a social worker in high school...no gun for you.

See....we don't trust you guys.  You have made it impossible to do anything effective because you always focus on the people who are law abiding, directing all of your efforts to disarm them, knowing that the measures you adopt will not stop actual criminals or mass shooters.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



I'll try to be a simple and straightforward as possible.

When one is mentally ill, particularly the emotional disorders that end in body counts, "racism" is a manifestation of the illness - a symptom. It's a delusion, a justification for other manifestations of the illness. It's an effect, not a cause.

That sort of racism, to me, is irrelevant - just like the messages Charles Manson heard in Beatles songs and David Berkowitz received from his neighbor's dog.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 26, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *Put it this way, when 21 innocent white babies are gunned down in a fish bowl and the NRA and its supporters DEFEND THE MURDERERS RIGHTS TO BARE ARMS......this is what we as a nation will have to atone to and deal with. You can hate all you want on those of us who believe guns are ruining this nation, you can rally behind the notion that every body should own a gun and you can even suggest, wow, if only the camera man had a gun, none of this would happen, etc....but nothing will solve this nations love for violence and guns and its aftermath until you bastards become its next victims!!*



 Let me know what your plan is. Please provide your logistical plan to implement your big control plan where you BAN ALL GUNS.

How much prison time? How many will be put in prison? You have enough space? There are over 300 million guns in circulation. How do you get them?

Oh never mind. My rhetorical questions have ruined your ignorant disposition.

Fucking liberals. Now, some of them will say...."we never said we want to ban all guns..."

Of course not.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

I did answer it.   and if you go back and read, I don't think anyone said obozo was arrested for cocaine use.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Weird how far right loons keep saying a revolution, civil war, backlash is coming then they blame it on a lone Black guy.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

theHawk said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > No, that means that Rush found out about the story, got the details from the news...THEN claimed they would have a problem covering it AFTER he got the information FROM THE COVERAGE!!!
> ...



Of course he's right when you don't say what the confliction IS you can always say you were right. Your response will be conflicted! Watch!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2015)

well, a triple whammy for the leftwingers. this is what they, the Democrat party and Obama has been pushing for. I hope to hell they are happy. they got two INNOCENT people killed. way to go. race baiting and hustling sure pays off. Now go wash the blood off your hands


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 

maybe he was arrested under his Barry Soetoro alias.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Hey Mr 75, YOU mentioned censoring, not me, then you complained as though I was the one who said it. Keep up boy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Your fallacy is that a cop was not involved this time.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Hillary blames Virginia news-crew shooting on guns being too 'readily available' – just after touring community college machine shop where students learn gunsmithing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did anyone happen to tell her or obama that gun violence is going down, not up......and it is going down when more people are buying, owning and carrying guns for self defense........


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

YAWN

 such moronic denial, hypocrisy, and projection from the Left here

it gets sooooooo old


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


So in keeping with Hawks point then you agree he could have never gone to prison over it then right?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Opinion is not fact.  Give us some facts.


----------



## Votto (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Accused Virginia gunman cites reaction to Charleston church shooting for killings
> 
> The monster who murdered the innocent reporters tweeted after his murders.
> 
> ...





theDoctorisIn said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


 
Interesting.

The same things seems to happen with Islamic extremists.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



That means it's started. Go outside and fight the good fight dummy


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Without guns,  we wouldn't be a nation.
> ...




Peace loving indians....you mean the ones murdering other indians on alters and eating their hearts...those indians....or the ones who tortured captured prisoners, and who tortured them worse if they cried out...those peaceful indians?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 

So a killing can only be racist if its done by a cop?   How about the black cops in Baltimore?   are they racist?  they are accused of killing a black guy so they must be racist,  right?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



No, you didn't say it directly, you just asked why Obama wasn't in jail for cocaine use because he admitted to it in his books.

C'mon dude..............be honest about this.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


So why hasnt that been brought to light? Is it a conspiracy? Ssshhh!


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Racist n!gger kills a few whites! Typical day in the USA! Only news worthy because it happened on air live & involved media reporters.



*Racist nigga in hell, victims with God.*


----------



## bedowin62 (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...




YAWN; weird how you say stupid shit you cant back up. people on the right blame the whole Democrat Party and many of your so-called leaders and self-professed spokespersons for poisoning race relations

care to try again bigot?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


No she didn't....but then again, I've not felt the need to have to post snuff films and the like.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 26, 2015)

Since the NRA is the marketing concern for gun violence in America, I wonder what their stance is going to be with this.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

"what difference, at this point, does it make?"    to quote one of your heroes.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *Put it this way, when 21 innocent white babies are gunned down in a fish bowl and the NRA and its supporters DEFEND THE MURDERERS RIGHTS TO BARE ARMS......this is what we as a nation will have to atone to and deal with. You can hate all you want on those of us who believe guns are ruining this nation, you can rally behind the notion that every body should own a gun and you can even suggest, wow, if only the camera man had a gun, none of this would happen, etc....but nothing will solve this nations love for violence and guns and its aftermath until you bastards become its next victims!!*




Do you realize that gun violence is going down, not up......it is going down, not up....allow me to repeat.....gun violence in America is going down, not up....

And more Americans than ever before are carrying guns for self defense, 12.8 million people now carry guns for self defense...and the gun violence rate is going down, not up.........


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

thats not what I said, not even close.   But I would like to see obama and hillary in jail cells.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Sounds like a a narcissist complex..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



That's the thing though... the whole race war concept wouldn't even surface if liberals didn't make one issue after another about race.  But here we are.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 

I could not care less.   All I want is for that incompetent to be out of the whitehouse and out of power.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


The difference is that Hawk disappeared like a fart in the wind and you "leaped before you looked" to quote one of your heroes and now you look like an ass.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 26, 2015)

we can just vision watching Obama on this. Uhm,,uhh, at this time, I cannot make any comments on this horrific incident until all of the facts are in.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Its liberals fault that conservatives are racists?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

nope, you have tha ass look on this one.   enjoy!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Not at all, but those were the incidents you were giving, cops killing citizens.  Once again, a non sequitur.  Tell me why this killing was racist motivated.  I think it was personal. either for something that happened at the job or hatred toward the girl and fiance, the camerman, for unrequited love.

Right now, we have opinions, no fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


IOW you simply got your ass caught in a bear trap and now are trying to gracefully remove it hoping no one notices?


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's complete nonsense.

People like Rotagilla are not salivating over the idea of a race war because of _liberals, _and discussing race is not "making" something about race. Pretending race doesn't exist won't make racists less racist.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness, you are such a victim.....a victim who is victimized by others claiming victimhood.
> ...


Some more victimology, I see.   Did you get your Con-federate flag crying towel?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Without guns,  we wouldn't be a nation.
> ...




Not hardly. Your relatives would have gone to the gas chambers 73 years ago.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Me: Was Obama ever arrested for drugs?
Redfish: He admitted he used drugs.
Me: Was Obama ever arrested for drugs?
Redfish: The sky is blue.
Me: Was Obama ever arrested for drugs?
Redfish: I dont care. Now there!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish learned how to answer questions from Donald the Chump.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The alleged shooter filed several law suits alleging racial bias which were found to be groundless. Is it possible that the current political climate that encourages Black violence as a remedy for perceived injustice was a factor in causing him to snap and plan and commit the murder of White former associates?
> ...


And what do you blame YOUR failure on?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Shootspeeders and JGalt and their ilk are just mad they can't kill people of color with impunity.  What a bunch of mentozoids.  Oh, well, they are dying out to America's great good.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 26, 2015)

Racist n!gger kills a few whites! Typical day in the USA! Only news worthy because it happened on air live & involved media reporters.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Shootspeeders and JGalt and their ilk are just mad they can't kill people of color with impunity.  What a bunch of mentozoids.  Oh, well, they are dying out to America's great good.


I think if someone gave them the green light they would find an excuse to remain in their bunkers. Their rationale would be that it was a setup instead of just admitting they are cowards.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

The kluckers in our town, where I would spend summers, were a bunch of drunken, stoned cowardly men.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 26, 2015)

KissMy said:


> Racist n!gger kills a few whites! Typical day in the USA! Only news worthy because it happened on air live & involved media reporters.



Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Shootspeeders and JGalt and their ilk are just mad they can't kill people of color with impunity.  What a bunch of mentozoids.  Oh, well, they are dying out to America's great good.
> ...


Bunkers...what bunkers???
You mean under their beds...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Racist n!gger kills a few whites! Typical day in the USA! Only news worthy because it happened on air live & involved media reporters.
> ...


No no no.  Make him look like a fool every day in every way we have with the others.  Have fun.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The kluckers in our town, where I would spend summers, were a bunch of drunken, stoned cowardly men.


I'd say about 98% of their membership across the country are cowards. The other 2% have a death wish.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


I'm sorry, where was the personal attack of which you speak?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Shootspeeders and JGalt and their ilk are just mad they can't kill people of color with impunity.  What a bunch of mentozoids.  Oh, well, they are dying out to America's great good.



Are you off your meds or something, or just smoking crack cocaine? Have I ever declared an urge to hurt anyone? Just because I'm a conservative and a gun owner doesn't mean that I have ill feelings against an entire race of people. And what wtf do you mean that gun owners are "dying out"? Are you nuts? More firearms have been sold while Obama has been in office, than any time before. Just between you and I, you don't represent "America's great good". Everything you stand for is contrary to everything this country was founded on.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

as far as we know, obama was never arrested for drugs.   So what?   I never said, or implied, that he had been.

Now,  STFU and tell us if Barry Soetoro was ever arrested for anything.  Do you know?  Do you care?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Then you should STFU if you dont know what the discussion is about boy.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The kluckers in our town, where I would spend summers, were a bunch of drunken, stoned cowardly men.


 

So were the black panthers in my town.   lots of talk but pussies when pushed.   The KKK and the BP have a lot in common.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Make sure we focus on something he displayed or wore so we can ban it.


Ban it from where?  Is he wearing something that is sitting on state property that represents losers?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

Boy?   you racist asshole.   don be callin me no boi der you honkie junkie.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

GFY


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Too late. I already called you boy and you wont do anything about it will you?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 26, 2015)

I love to read posts by residents of Louisiana pointing fingers at national politicians that may have been arrested. Hell, it is impossible to be a politician in Louisiana without serving time in the slammer.  Well, I take that back. Earl Long was not incarcerated, if you don't count the period of time when he was committed to a mental institution while still governor.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


GBY


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> When you're told from the day you're born that white people are out to get you, that you need someone else to make life fair for you, that you're owed something, that some people are going to lower standards for you because of the color of your skin - and when all of that is multiplied over generations - damn right you're more likely to be angry and more prone to bad behavior.  *Anyone *would,* skin color* is *irrelevant. * Add some kind of mental disease, and you're a ticking bomb.
> 
> Goddamn shame.
> .


Nice whine-fest.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Thank you for proving that not all black people want to get along, and that some are actually racist pieces of monkey dung.

Good job!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Kinda hard to get along with feral monkeys trying to attack you. If you wouldnt do it then dont judge me for not doing it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > When you're told from the day you're born that white people are out to get you, that you need someone else to make life fair for you, that you're owed something, that some people are going to lower standards for you because of the color of your skin - and when all of that is multiplied over generations - damn right you're more likely to be angry and more prone to bad behavior.  *Anyone *would,* skin color* is *irrelevant. * Add some kind of mental disease, and you're a ticking bomb.
> ...


Perfect response.  Generations of Black Americans victimized, and you don't care.

Thanks.
.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> As far as the "main stream media" ignoring the races of all people involved?
> 
> I turned on the news (MSNBC) at 12:00 pm CST (1:00 pm EST), and not only did they show the picture of the blonde lady and the white dude, but they also showed the picture of the black dude that did all the shooting.
> 
> ...



Just like they did with Trayvon and that "white hispanic" guy.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Ah...that RW greeting again.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Why thank you.  I try for perfection.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 26, 2015)

Workplace violence ?   Racism ?  
Gun Nut ?  Nahhhh

Just another dim witted, worthless piece of fecal matter that should have been found out and put down a long time ago.  F---ing neanderthal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



There must be a reason for it then? There is race no doubt. I never once said "race doesn't exist." There is racism too, but for a certain caste of the Democratic party, most of the ills that assail the country are because of race. 

White cops killing black thugs for instance.  They would have you believe that racism permeates every book and cranny of American society.

The year 2008 was a prime example of that. People who opposed Obama were immediately labeled as racists, ignoring the underlying disagreement with his policies,  not his race.

They find ways to insert race into any issue,  whether it be something like this,  or something like illegal immigrants.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Typical straw man. I'm not against law abiding citizens having the right to own and carry firearms for legitimate self-defense.

I'm also for private firearm organizations training people in the responsible keeping and use of firearms.  It should be their primary function.

Unfortunately, there are anarchistic elements in American culture that are perverting those purposes, and causing them to lose support.  Those who support such drift are doing legitimate gun owners no favors.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



There must be a reason for it then? There is race no doubt. I never once said "race doesn't exist." There is racism too, but for a certain caste of the Democratic party, most of the ills that assail the country are because of race.

White cops killing black thugs for instance.  They would have you believe that racism permeates every nook and cranny of American society.

The year 2008 was a prime example of that. People who opposed Obama were immediately labeled as racists, ignoring the underlying disagreement with his policies,  not his race.

They find ways to insert race into any issue,  whether it be something like this,  or something like illegal immigrants.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Well if a former police chief admits to the racism who are you to say he doesnt know what he is talking about?


“Simply put, white cops are afraid of black men. We don’t talk about it, we pretend it doesn’t exist, we claim “color blindness,” we say white officers treat black men the same way they treat white men. But that’s a lie. In fact, the bigger, the darker the black man the greater the fear. The African-American community knows this. Hell, most whites know it. Yet, even though it’s a central, if not the defining ingredient in the makeup of police racism, white cops won’t admit it to themselves, or to others.”

― Norm Stamper, Breaking Rank: A Top Cop's Exposé of the Dark Side of American Policing


----------



## Tank (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


See for yourself just how many whites were killed by blacks just today

New Nation News


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Look, Bunky. Nobody is attacking you because of the color of your skin. I have plenty of black friends, all of whom I consider an equal. I've had relationships with black women, and served with many black people in the military. I have nothing less than the utmost respect for people like Allen West, Herman Cain, and Ben Carson.

It's your politics that suck balls, ok? I would disrespect just the same if you were white, yellow, orange, or green.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> When you're told from the day you're born that white people are out to get you, that you need someone else to make life fair for you, that you're owed something, that some people are going to lower standards for you because of the color of your skin - and when all of that is multiplied over generations - damn right you're more likely to be angry and more prone to bad behavior.  *Anyone *would,* skin color* is *irrelevant. * Add some kind of mental disease, and you're a ticking bomb.
> 
> Goddamn shame.
> .


Obviously, you have been told from the day you were born that all Blacks fit the paradigm you just laid out. I don't know of a single black person who has been told those things except by people like you!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2015)

The shooter was just doing his part for Obama's War on Race.




7360 by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You think that black criminals being shot by police vastly out of proportion compared to white criminals has nothing to do with race?

You don't think that any of the hatred demonstrated towards Obama before he was even elected had to do with race?

Acknowledging that race and racism exist is not "race baiting", nor is it accusing all white people of racism, nor is it magically inspiring black people to hate whites or white people to believe that black people want to kill them.

It's simply a fact of human nature.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Look Skippy. I didnt say anyone was attacking me. I said trying to. I dont care how many Black friends you have. Whites the world over say that as if I would believe them.  It pretty much alerts me you are full of shit and a feral racist monkey to boot.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the "main stream media" ignoring the races of all people involved?
> ...



How about Dylann Roof?

A white man walked into a historic African-American church in Charleston, South Carolina, and opened fire during a Bible study class, killing nine people Wednesday evening.

Nine Dead in Shooting Rampage Inside South Carolina Church; Gunman at Large
​


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


2?


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > When you're told from the day you're born that white people are out to get you, that you need someone else to make life fair for you, that you're owed something, that some people are going to lower standards for you because of the color of your skin - and when all of that is multiplied over generations - damn right you're more likely to be angry and more prone to bad behavior.  *Anyone *would,* skin color* is *irrelevant. * Add some kind of mental disease, and you're a ticking bomb.
> ...


Then you're stuck in your ideological vacuum and unable to pay attention.

Not my problem.
.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 26, 2015)

Systemic caucasion discrimination "made" him do it !     Lmfao


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > When you're told from the day you're born that white people are out to get you, that you need someone else to make life fair for you, that you're owed something, that some people are going to lower standards for you because of the color of your skin - and when all of that is multiplied over generations - damn right you're more likely to be angry and more prone to bad behavior.  *Anyone *would,* skin color* is *irrelevant. * Add some kind of mental disease, and you're a ticking bomb.
> ...


Except for the 1rst one, I only heard the polar opposite. Mac is acting retarded again and proving he never met a Black person in his entire life..


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Systemic caucasion discrimination "made" him do it !     Lmfao


Sounds about right.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 26, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Racist n!gger kills a few whites! Typical day in the USA! Only news worthy because it happened on air live & involved media reporters.
> ...


 Ideologically blind Vandalshandle must hide from facts he can't refute.  Buh bye Idiot!

*"I Hate White People!" (NYC):*  Lashawn Marten yelled out, "*I hate white people*," and started punching people around him in New York City’s Union Square. One of the people he assaulted was 62 year old Jeffrey Babbitt, the sole caretaker for his sickly 92 year old mother. Babbit was initially walking around, but he slipped into unconsciousness. Babbitt went into a coma and was pronounced braindead. A few days afterwards, Babbitt died.

*They wanted to rob a white person (Denver, Colorado): *The Denver Crips gang had been specifically targeting white people to rob. They had robbed and attacked dozens of people because they were white. They went out specifically looking for another white person to rob and found 23 year old Andrew Graham. Graham, who had just been accepted into a Master's program for mathematical engineering, was walking home. Five members of the Crips followed him for two blocks before they confronted Graham, murdered him, and left his corpse lying in the front yard of a home in a residential neighborhood.

*"90 percent of white ppl are nasty. #HATE THEM." (Duncan, Oklahoma):* Twenty two year old Australian baseball player Chris Lane was jogging when he was shot in the back by James Edwards. Edwards said he did it "just for the fun of it," but his racist tweets suggest that he shot Lane because he was white. Edwards tweeted, _"Ayeee I knocced out 5 (pecker)woods since Zimmerman court! "_ He also wrote, _"90 percent of white ppl are nasty. #HATE THEM."_

*4 Thugs shot to death White college student (Wilmington, N.C.):* Four thugs were looking for white people to rob. After failing to break into a house and catch a woman they were stalking, they came upon a 20 year old college student, *Joshua Proutley*. They took ten dollars, a cell phone, and a sandwich before they shot him in the head and killed him.

*"Who are those crackers walking past the park?" (Sarasota, Florida):* Two British tourists got lost and wandered into the wrong part of town. They caught the attention of Shawn Tyson, who said, "*Who are those crackers walking past the park?*" Tyson tried to rob the men, but they said they had no money. Tyson responded by saying, _“Well, since you ain’t got no money, I got something for your ass."_ He then shot the men to death as they pleaded for their lives.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Nice to see you folks getting pissy about my post.

Good.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Nice to see you expose your idiocy regarding what Blacks are told.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And again!

Gooder!
.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yes again.
Mostest


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


who hunted down and murdered 2 white people

if it was the other way around your lying ass would be screaming racism, so stfu and plz don't vote


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

J.E.D said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> ...


except I'm right.

So if I'm right and an idiot, we might have to make up a new word to describe how much of an idiot you are.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> ...


making shit up in your head and running with it is not a good reply.


and yea, they've been calling for it


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ...It's simply a fact of human nature.


Indeed.

Racism is, indeed, a fact of human nature.

And all humans, beyond a certain stage of development, exhibit some traits along those lines, however well-hidden or suppressed.

It is our actions in concert with or in spite of our inherent racism which identifies us all, as 'racist' in the day-to-day functional or practical sense.

Generally speaking, Blacks are no better at this than Whites.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> MSNBC won't say it. They're speculating "what was the motive???" He said it. Kill whites for vengence. They're focusing on "who sold him the gun?".
> 
> He said it. He wanted a race war. So did Dylann Roof.
> 
> MEDIA AND LEFT WING RACE HUSTLERS ARE CAUSING THIS SHIT. WAKE THE FUCK UP AMERICA.





RoshawnMarkwees said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


I don't believe that!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ...It's simply a fact of human nature.
> ...


When did you become Black?  I would say Blacks as a group are infinitely better at this than whites. We've been accepting to a fault.  All whites have to do is show us a bible and say they love us all. Then they signal the imperialists for the invasion while our backs are turned.

"When the missionaries came to Africa they had the Bible and we had the land. They said 'Let us pray.' We closed our eyes. When we opened them we had the Bible and they had the land."

Desmond Tutu


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Are you still in the house? Why aren't you outside participating in the war?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Well, get off your scared ass and go out there and tell them to STOP running wild in the streets....PLEASE! Do it for mankind!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You just made him go poop in his panties.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

BTW, my condolences to the families of those who were murdered. That is more than most of you ass wipes gave to the victims of the mass killer  D. Roof!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




That is a completely bogus statistic.  The reason more blacks are shot is that young black men engage in criminal activity at a rate higher than their statistical proportion of the population.  Whites who engage in crime are shot by police at about the same rate as blacks who engage in crime.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


That is a bullshit post. Whites engage in criminal activity more than Blacks and are killed less and incarcerated less..


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




What is it about ratios that elude you?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Fine. Be a dickhead if you want to. But if you really want people to start treating you as an "equal", lose the "angry young black" attitude and quit playing like you're some kind of victim.. The majority of people in this country are not going to coddle your ass and feel sorry for you. If you want to fit in like everyone else, then start acting like everyone else, ok?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 26, 2015)

Perhaps he was bitter that his ancestors might have been slaves....

That or he was just another 3 brain celled zoo animal....


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 26, 2015)

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I would love to see a link to back up that claim.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Could it be because he's all talk?


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 26, 2015)

What an opportunity for a presidential reminder - considering the third person who died - that black lives matter so much, so very, very much!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




I'd love to see your link proving that black criminals being shot by police is vastly out of proportio to white criminals first - and no fair including petty non-crime criminals to goose up the stats.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


People dont have a choice but to treat me as an equal. I am never a victim. I'm a fully functioning adult Black male. The only people that coddle me are white women. I dont want to fit in. I'm a leader not a follower. You better set higher aspirations for yourself boy before you try to make me come down to yours.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 26, 2015)

I read 10 pages of garbage then cut to the chase. America is unraveling before our eyes. The consequence of electing a community organizer/activist as POTUS. Followers in the country like the liberal left, and the not so left, march to the beat of the drum. And Obama is playing the cadence. 

52% of you screwed us real good- didn't you?

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> What an opportunity for a presidential reminder - considering the third person who died - that black lives matter so much, so very, very much!


I think it would be inappropriate at this time. Is something wrong with your perception meter?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Why isnt it fair? You dont get to set the rules. Sorry.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The kluckers in our town, where I would spend summers, were a bunch of drunken, stoned cowardly men.
> ...


All criminally minded racists do.  Very good.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

boedicca said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



"The most comprehensive information we have on the issue of police shootings and race in recent years comes from a 2011 Bureau of Justice Statistics study that covers the period from 2003 to 2009. Of all suspects who are known to have been killed by law-enforcement officers during that time frame, 41.7% were white, 31.7% were black, and 20.3% were Hispanic. Also during that period, blacks accounted for about 38.5% of all arrests for violent crimes—i.e., the types of crimes most likely to lead to a potentially fatal confrontation with police"

Police Shootings & Race, in an Age of Lies

http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/ard0309st.pdf


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> I read 10 pages of garbage then cut to the chase. America is unraveling before our eyes. The consequence of electing a community organizer/activist as POTUS. Followers in the country like the liberal left, and the not so left, march to the beat of the drum. And Obama is playing the cadence.
> 
> 52% of you screwed us real good- didn't you?
> 
> -Geaux


Do you live an alley somewhere? Do you always read 10 pages of garbage a day?  Seems like you would read something more intellectually stimulating so you can expand your mind.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I read 10 pages of garbage then cut to the chase. America is unraveling before our eyes. The consequence of electing a community organizer/activist as POTUS. Followers in the country like the liberal left, and the not so left, march to the beat of the drum. And Obama is playing the cadence.
> ...



Your mom is calling you... Best run along now

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Did the police conduct those arrests? The same ones that target Black guys?  Did they define what a violent crime was?  Is resisting arrest a violent crime?  I need answers to those type of questions.


“Simply put, white cops are afraid of black men. We don’t talk about it, we pretend it doesn’t exist, we claim “color blindness,” we say white officers treat black men the same way they treat white men. But that’s a lie. In fact, the bigger, the darker the black man the greater the fear. The African-American community knows this. Hell, most whites know it. Yet, even though it’s a central, if not the defining ingredient in the makeup of police racism, white cops won’t admit it to themselves, or to others.”

― Norm Stamper, Breaking Rank: A Top Cop's Exposé of the Dark Side of American Policing


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




He made a claim.  I contradicted it.  I'll back mine up with sources.  I doubt he'll do the same because he is full of crap.

Here is a link that shows that far more whites were shot by police than blacks.

Investigation: Police shootings

And here are a couple of articles on the topic:

Why White Men Get Shot by Cops | RealClearPolicy

All Lives Matter -- Controversies Arise Over Who Police Treat Worse | National Review Online

And here is a real difference:  when the police shoot a white man, his community generally do not burn down their own town due to being egged on by our President.  If you want to find a root cause, look at the attitudes that cause the violence in the first place.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Seems to me that the reason whites get shot is because they are legitimate criminals for the most part.  Thats the reason nothing is burned down. They arent getting shot because they are white.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I read 10 pages of garbage then cut to the chase. America is unraveling before our eyes. The consequence of electing a community organizer/activist as POTUS. Followers in the country like the liberal left, and the not so left, march to the beat of the drum. And Obama is playing the cadence.
> ...




I gave you concrete evidence. Are you going to ignore it?

Police Shootings & Race, in an Age of Lies

http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/ard0309st.pdf


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


You gave me stats compiled by racist cops. Of course I'm going to ignore it.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The FBI statistics and government statistics were compiled by racist cops??? Those stats came from as recently as 2009. Obama was already in office, so you're saying Obama's Justice Department is "racist"?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And blacks aren't getting shot because they are black.  They are getting shot because they are criminals who by and large resist arrest.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Read the post.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Holder racist? Nope. Say it ain't so

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


No I said the cops that provided the stats are racist. Unless your claim is that Obamas Justice Department made the arrests?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I disagree. So does someone with more knowledge on the issue than you.

“Simply put, white cops are afraid of black men. We don’t talk about it, we pretend it doesn’t exist, we claim “color blindness,” we say white officers treat black men the same way they treat white men. But that’s a lie. In fact, the bigger, the darker the black man the greater the fear. The African-American community knows this. Hell, most whites know it. Yet, even though it’s a central, if not the defining ingredient in the makeup of police racism, white cops won’t admit it to themselves, or to others.”

― Norm Stamper, Breaking Rank: A Top Cop's Exposé of the Dark Side of American Policing


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Who runs and sets the policies for the FBI? The DOJ, right?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> BTW, my condolences to the families of those who were murdered. That is more than most of you ass wipes gave to the victims of the mass killer  D. Roof!




im sure they dont want your condolences racist pos.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



even if true- thats something to be proud of? lmfao. The only reason they might be afraid is because they are animals with nothing to lose; thugs, killers, drug dealers, unemployed criminals, uneducated, racist, angry, uncontrollable.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Only to Mexicans and white Border Patrol agents. What's the body count on those assault rifles his DOJ hooked up the Mexican drug cartels with? Have they crossed the 600 mark yet?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So, you only support police as a source of info when the police diss other police.  Hardly a surprise there.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


What does that have to do with the cops arresting people?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Exactly. Why would I believe something that goes counter to what I have witnessed and ignore a cop that validates what I have also witnessed? Is this Opposite Day?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The Governor responded as he was already being interviewed by reporters for other things.* His political slant is to be expected.*


What's political about saying _*"There are too many guns in the hands of people who should not have guns"*_?


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The subject wasn't about the police "arresting" people. It was about the police shooting people. And the government starts show that there are not an abnormal number of black people being shot by police, so STFU and punch yourself in the face until I say stop.


----------



## Tank (Aug 26, 2015)

You don't need any stats to know nig-gers are very violent, it's common knowledge


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2015)

In San Francisco so many news crews have been beaten and robbed they now have security.  That might have to go national.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Yes actually that was the subject. Didnt you see me put it in my post?  Typically they are one and the same. The people get shot while the cops are attempting to arrest them or are you claiming the cops just run around shooting people?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Things you probably won't hear the President say today...
> 
> View attachment 48321​


When you first came to this forum you were clearly a very decent person.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Who said anyone was proud? Do you see that word or did your fear make you see it in my post? To me its a shame a white cop is so afraid of me he will shoot me out of fear.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 26, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> *w virgina moments ago *
> 
> 
> *WDBJ7 live crew attacked by gunman*
> ...




Very sad - my heart goes out to family and colleagues.


----------



## Tank (Aug 26, 2015)

Everybody is afraid of blacks, mostly other blacks


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The reason doesn't matter.  It's the result that counts.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



except your white.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Things you probably won't hear the President say today...
> ...



You're one to talk. Takes a lot of gall from you to lecture _someone else _on decency.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


Thats the philosophy of a sheep. Become a free thinker man.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...




Not a straw man, the truth.


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Maybe there should be a 25-yard gun-free zone around all reporters.



This may be the quote of the day and my guess is no one will get it


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2015)

You know...if we disarmed democrats...there would be a lot fewer gun murders in the country....since those doing most of the shooting aren't  voting for the Republicans......it is the truth, and you can't deny it.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there should be a 25-yard gun-free zone around all reporters.
> ...




Some of us get it. Then there wouldn't be a single reporter left to tell us what happened.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Just like with that commie Ronald Reagan, right?


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Except Hillary, and her approved ones?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You think that black criminals being shot by police vastly out of proportion compared to white criminals has nothing to do with race?



Unless you have evidence to suggest otherwise. Reading through the pages, boedicca already backed me up here. You know that talking point isn't true. You're smarter than that, no really, I know you are. Go do your research. Go read her posts again.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...




Wouldn't hurt my feelings much if they did put a 25-yard gun-free zone around Hillary.

She already claimed she dodged sniper fire, so she'd have no problem being in a gun-free murder zone.


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

JGalt said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Actually it's a reference to Gabby Giffords.  When she got shot liberals here and on other social media went into a frenzy demanding a 25 yard gun free zone around elected officials.  Republicans laughed their asses off because the liberals just couldn't understand that if a person doesn't give a fuck about laws prohibiting murder they are not going to give a fuck about the 25 yard gun free zone either.    It was a pretty hilarious time as we said thing to liberals like "_man...I really want to kill this elected official, but FUCK...there's a 25 yard gun free zone around them!_".    The liberals just couldn't get it which made it even more hilarious.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there should be a 25-yard gun-free zone around all reporters.
> ...



That would be a pretty safe guess.  I surely wouldn't bet against it.


----------



## fbj (Aug 26, 2015)

when I first heard about this I knew that the news station wasn't in 

NYC
Philly
Boston
LA
Chicago


----------



## fbj (Aug 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> Everybody is afraid of blacks, mostly other blacks



That;s probably because they are

1. On medication
2. Slightly retarded
3. Gay


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I would love to see a link to back up that claim.



Hell,  Doc,  it's been backed up a thousand times...DOJ,  FBI...who do you want?

Expanded Homicide Data Table 3

Blacks comprise 13% of the population...and over 50% of homicides where the race of the perpetrator is known are committed by blacks. 

I know you can figure that ratio out.  If 13% of the population is committing 52% of the homicides...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You don't think that any of the hatred demonstrated towards Obama before he was even elected had to do with race?



Some, but not all. Most of it was genuine disagreement with his policies. Are you really going to sit there and allow yourself to be swallowed up by this tripe from 7 years ago?

Come on man.



theDoctorisIn said:


> Acknowledging that race and racism exist is not "race baiting", nor is it accusing all white people of racism, nor is it magically inspiring black people to hate whites or white people to believe that black people want to kill them.



Don't put words in my mouth. Ferguson, St. Louis, and Baltimore all attest contrary to your assertion. All these black lives matter protests, the "I can't breathe" moments are all generating a faux fear that cops are somehow launching a crazed genocidal campaign against African Americans. 

Those things do exist. And there are people who only exist to exacerbate them. Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Democrats, Black Lives Matter... just to name a few. These are some examples backing up my point:

1. Cut Taxes? That's Racism!
2. http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/01/u...per&adxnnlx=1217600270-JgmmGrbfFVD1+b2ot3n0ug
3. Issue of Race Creeps Into Campaign
4. 'Crackers,' a 'teenage mammy' -- the sorry truth about race and Zimmerman trial | Fox News
5. Democratic turnout flyer: ‘If you want to prevent another Ferguson…’ | Political Insider blog
6. The White Racial Frame: What is It? - racismreview.com
7. Jesse Jackson: It’s Racist To Call Me And Al Sharpton “Race Baiters”…

"Racism is alive and well in this country, and McCain and Palin are trying to appeal to that and it's unfortunate." -- Rep. Ed Towns (2008)

"They are obviously playing on people's fears and prejudices in a desperate way. While not explicitly relating to race, they are clearly creating the opportunity for those inclined to come to those conclusions." -- State Sen. Bill Perkins (2008)

"If you have to remind people that Barack Obama is African-American, you have reached the bottom." -- State Sen. Kevin Parker (2008)

"Who exactly is Joe Six-Pack and who are these hockey moms? That's what I'd like to know. ... Is that supposed to be terminology that is of common ground to all Americans? I don't find that. It leaves a lot of people out." -- Rep. Yvette Clarke (2008)

That's it. That's all. It's all she wrote.


----------



## fbj (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see a link to back up that claim.
> ...



black men


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 26, 2015)

Then there's liberal civility for all to see.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Then there's liberal civility for all to see.


Which one is the liberal?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


What an idiot. You are telling people not to vote because you don't agree with their opinion and perspective. Do you have any concept at all of what our republic is all about, any understanding of each adult citizen having their own vote?  Unbelievable. Move to a dictatorship.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Then there's liberal civility for all to see.



Actually there's a Composition Fallacy for all to see.  Be proud, you've learned absolutely squat.


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Are you *really *taking this position after advocating a totally gynocentric misandryst position on the abortion thread?  Really?  Over there it's "_to hell with men, all power to the woman_" and now it's "_one person one vote, equality for all!_".  I mean....*seriously*?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

Of course she can. Hypocrisy is part of the life blood of American politics.

I mean you have the Vigilantes supporting a progressive statist who normally is a democrat leaning independent.

However, the matriarchy is every bit as loathsome as the patriarchy in American politics.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 26, 2015)

Missourian said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see a link to back up that claim.
> ...



actually its more like 4% since women and black males under the age of 15 and over the age of 50 rarely commit murders


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course she can. Hypocrisy is part of the life blood of American politics.
> 
> I mean you have the Vigilantes supporting a progressive statist who normally is a democrat leaning independent.
> 
> However, the matriarchy is every bit as loathsome as the patriarchy in American politics.




She can take it all she wants.  It doesn't mean i won't call her out on her hypocrisy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


These are two completely different issues. There is a difference between men or anyone else having control of women's bodies and the issue of one person one vote.  That fact  you don't get that is your problem.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

The fact is that abortion is not only a women's issue but an American political issue.  Sit down.


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




They are no different at all.  They are both about equal opportunities for choosing to avoid the consequences for your actions. On one hand you are supporting equality and on the other you are choosing inequality. You are being inconsistent with your values.  You may not like my positions but at least I am consistent.

BTW I didn't let Carla get away with the "_controlling women's bodies_" bullshit and I won't with you either.  That is liberal rhetoric using "hot phrases" that are designed to deflect from a losing position.  People make that claim when they have no way to counter the argument on the merits. That's real rDean shit, there.  You have taken a hypocritical position, you are getting called on it, and now you are whining about "controlling women's bodies" instead of focusing on the actual issue.  Typical liberal.

As this thread isn't about abortion I will not continue the debate here, but it's been pointed out that you are a hypocrite.  You can have the last word and then back to the topic of the thread.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The fact is that abortion is not only a women's issue but an American political issue.  Sit down.




Fuck you, you sit down, ass hole; murderers cannot be allowed or this nation falls.

Which is probably what you want anyway.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I don't need to be Black to make that observation.

And we aren't talking about what your gullible ancestors or my nasty ones did, generations ago.

We're talking about the here-and-now, in the US, amongst a diverse population, all of whom are educated to an extent those ancestors could not have imagined.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that abortion is not only a women's issue but an American political issue.  Sit down.
> ...


You look so stupid.  You did not read what preceded my comment.


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




I see you changed your socks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 26, 2015)

That is such a cowardly act! I couldn't be more disgusted!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> I read 10 pages of garbage then cut to the chase. America is unraveling before our eyes. The consequence of electing a community organizer/activist as POTUS. Followers in the country like the liberal left, and the not so left, march to the beat of the drum. And Obama is playing the cadence.
> 
> 52% of you screwed us real good- didn't you?
> 
> -Geaux


Well, no, it was backlash from the GOP's war on the middle class that got Obama elected. Stop playing the victim!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


That is what Fox News and  Storm front are telling the world... But the cell phone  cameras are telling a different story!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 26, 2015)

This message from my most favorite singer James Otto went up at his Twitter/Face Book page a couple of hours concerning this horror.

*Our hotel tonight is literally next door to WDBJ the TV station that had a young female reporter and cameraman shot and killed live on air today. Every network news channel has a truck parked outside. It's a surreal experience to be so close to such a senseless tragedy.*

God bless you and him and the families and friends of the victims always!!! 

Holly


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...




I see you still haven't a clue.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, my condolences to the families of those who were murdered. That is more than most of you ass wipes gave to the victims of the mass killer  D. Roof!
> ...


I don't believe in race son. Stop acting like a chip off the old block!


----------



## Preacher (Aug 26, 2015)

Black, Gay Reporter Murders Straight, White Journalists on LIVE TV... Mainstream Media Blames the Gun (Breitbart News)

Gunman shoots WDBJ7 reporter and cameraman dead on live TV

homosexual anti white terrorist so when do we bring down all rainbow flags now?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 26, 2015)

im not your son missy and you are a racist negro,unemployed on food stamps in da hood drinkin your schlitz or O.E. smokin pot with your pants down to your knees punk.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I see you are well rounded, just like a rabbit turd. Is that your resume` you just quoted, shit stain?


----------



## Preacher (Aug 26, 2015)

#dieversity


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> im not your son missy and you are a racist negro,unemployed on food stamps in da hood drinkin your schlitz or O.E. smokin pot with your pants down to your knees punk.


Bitch, you don't know me or my race. I have never said. I do know what YOU are though: An angry redneck biggut with a pink ass. Just another shit bird with a "fowl" mouth and uncontrollable anger.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You are a fucking liar, so fuck you and your damned comment, Jake the Fake Delegate.

Trump has turned EVERYTHING around and you kiss asses are going to weep many tears when your crony capitalism and elitist lobbyist system is torn apart by voters over the next 20 years.


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




Uh huh.  you weren't even part of the conversation until I mentioned you by first name alone to Esmerelda .  I didn't tag you or make mention of your full name...no way for you to get an alert....you were totally absent from the conversation, yet within mere minutes of that post you arrive.  Logged out and back into your alternate screen name didn't ya?  uh huh.

Can we say....






SOCK PUPPET!!!!    what a tool.  At least try not to be so obvious and wait an hour or two.  I don't know what is more pathetic...stubbornly adhering to a losing argument and being relegated to empty rhetoric to distract from your losing position or making a sock to try to convince people that your losing point of view has support.  Fucking unbelievable


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...





You are suffering from paranoid delusions of grandeur.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> You know...if we disarmed democrats...there would be a lot fewer gun murders in the country....since those doing most of the shooting aren't  voting for the Republicans......it is the truth, and you can't deny it.


Aw come off it. Those doing most of the killings don't vote at all.
Most have felony criminal records and can't vote anyway. The few, like the case we are presently discussing, who have  little or no criminal history can be of either  party. BTW, there are  a lot of gay republicans...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



You're having an unusually bad night here BP.  This is waaaay below your standard.

I know both of these women -- one of them quite well -- and I guarantee you they are in no way the same person.  So much so that the conflation is, if I may .... bizarre.  If you got whupped by two different people, just man up.  This sock shit is beneath you.  I think.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

2aguy said:


> You know...if we disarmed democrats...there would be a lot fewer gun murders in the country....since those doing most of the shooting aren't  voting for the Republicans......it is the truth, and you can't deny it.



Link?


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> A quick google found this.
> 
> New York man charged with hate crimes for seven 'knockout' assaults  - CNN.com



Didn't you lefties claimed that "knockout" is just a game?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





I could be Pogo.  After all, here we are posting on the same thread, at the same time.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...




Hey, then I could be you.  Consider the possimibilities.  Oh wow, heavy man....


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



It really isn't that hard to figure out.  When you have not been part of the thread, mentioned, referred to, and no one has said anything that would give you an alert on your feed...yet within mere moments of someone mentioning even the first half of your screen name OH MY GOD...YOU SUDDENLY APPEAR OUT OF NOWHERE as if you were alerted that you had been mentioned by sheer power of psychic ability....yeah...*you are working a sock*.  Totally pathetic, but what I have come to expect from you.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I need to smoke a fattie and contemplate that for a while.


----------



## BluePhantom (Aug 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




If one of them had actually whupped me I would be happy to take my beating


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...


I want to thank you for injecting some humor and levity into this thread.  We so often get caught up in the seriousness of the debate and get stressed over it. A little levity does not come amiss.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...






Well, we did have to esssplain lady parts, and why you lack control over them.  I don't think you were too happy about your beating.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...


Well, you have been whupped, but you will never admit it. The best part of the whupping is your asinine assumption about socks.  Shows your level of intelligence.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...





Obviously, we are out to get you.  Ooops, did I say *we*?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I gots bad news but it's gotta be said.
You see, I am Carla.  And Esmeralda too.  Fatter o'Mact I'm also BluePhantom.  You're *all *just a pigment of my imaginarium.   You may axe, "where did I come from?"  Well the truth is, I found you all in a dryer at the laundromat.

Wrap your proxy heads around that.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 26, 2015)

BluePhantom, where's Fred to protect you now?  lol


----------



## paulitician (Aug 26, 2015)

g5000 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American.
> ...



They conveniently didn't mention he was African American. I'm pretty sure if it were the reverse, Outlets like CNN and NBC couldn't mention race enough.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

paulitician said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




See that?  Mention BlooFantom and this guy shows up.

Obviously this can only mean one thing....


----------



## paulitician (Aug 26, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > When will America begin to acknowledge and confront out of control Black on White Crime? Most MSM Outlets still refuse to report that the man who committed this heinous crime was an African American. If it were reverse, would they have the same approach? Sadly, i don't think so.
> ...



NBC and most of the MSM hasn't discussed this in a racial context. If it were the reverse, they would only be talking race right now.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2015)

paulitician said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Speculation fallacy.  Twice in a row.

And the next post will make three.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Absolutely.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



How so?


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> black leaders have been calling for blacks to murder white people.
> 
> This could very well be the first.



Sadly, many have incited such violence. They're real pieces of shit.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> Hmm.  White reporters shot by black guy.
> Wonder how this will spin.



It won't. Most of the MSM won't discuss it in a racial context. It will be conveniently ignored. White Communists/Progressives and racist African Americans prefer to pretend out of control Black on White crime doesn't exist. It's a convenient delusion.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Then why does the MSM only obsess over White on Black crime? Which by the way, is extremely rare in America today. However, Black on White crime is rampant. Why no mention of that?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

paulitician said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


exactly 

and this guy was full of white hate ta boot


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Yeah, it's beginning to look like that. It seems he was obsessed with the race stuff.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

paulitician said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




the left has been pushing that the last few years pretty heavy


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...


 I recently watched a movie about multiple personality.  I see it's alive and well in Pogo.  




Pogo's on the right.  Carla on the left. And the beautiful one in the middle c'est moi.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Ugly Race-Bating incitement. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2015)

paulitician said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




Whereas you with the echo chamber speculation fallacy bullshit should not.
I'll make a note to remind myself to consider remembering that.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> As far as the "main stream media" ignoring the races of all people involved?
> 
> I turned on the news (MSNBC) at 12:00 pm CST (1:00 pm EST), and not only did they show the picture of the blonde lady and the white dude, but they also showed the picture of the black dude that did all the shooting.
> 
> ...



Incorrect. They have not acknowledged him being African American. If it were the reverse, NBC would only be talking race right now.


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Aug 27, 2015)

Should democrats be allowed to own guns?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Nous nous appelons "Sybil".


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


----------



## Tank (Aug 27, 2015)

White liberals want to believe so bad that blacks love them


----------



## Pogo (Aug 27, 2015)

and he's STILL at it...


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

This does now appear to be at least somewhat racially motivated. He was obsessed with some warped 'White Man is out to get me' conspiracy theory. The MSM isn't discussing it, and probably never will. But it does look like this was a brutal racially motivated slaughter.


----------



## Tank (Aug 27, 2015)

The black fag had a great job and he still hated white people


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

Tank said:


> White liberals want to believe so bad that blacks love them



Yeah, they cling to that delusional belief right up until the time they get stranded in the hood. Then they quickly realize it's on. There are many racist African Americans out there. It's not only whites that can be racists. 

And if any white Communist/Progressive disagrees with me, they're welcome to spend a late night down in the hood. Let em see what kind of welcome they receive from the brothas. I dare them to go for it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

paulitician said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



who knows what their motives really are


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

paulitician said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the "main stream media" ignoring the races of all people involved?
> ...



*NBC would only be talking race right now*
msnbc had to interject white into the zimmerman case so badly 

they had to coin the phrase 

white-hispanic


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Oh no!!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 27, 2015)

paulitician said:


> This does now appear to be at least somewhat racially motivated. He was obsessed with some warped 'White Man is out to get me' conspiracy theory. The MSM isn't discussing it, and probably never will. But it does look like this was a brutal racially motivated slaughter.


Just like the recent 'slaughter' of several black people in a black church--the killer a white man who hated blacks.  No difference. They are both very sick individuals, each just as bad as the other.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > This does now appear to be at least somewhat racially motivated. He was obsessed with some warped 'White Man is out to get me' conspiracy theory. The MSM isn't discussing it, and probably never will. But it does look like this was a brutal racially motivated slaughter.
> ...



 so if there is no difference.....

then Obama will be attending the memorial service for the white folks and denouncing black on white racism and crime?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 27, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


You are so ignorant. The reason Obama attended the memorial service at that time is because it was a famous black church and he personally knew the pastor who was murdered.  And he didn't denounce white racism, he denounced racism in general. You people are such sick, disgusting MFs. If there is a god, when you meet your maker, you are going to have a lot to answer for.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Jorge Ramos slew the campaign as if he were a toreador in a bullring.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > A quick google found this.
> ...


That was you who claimed it.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 27, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I read 10 pages of garbage then cut to the chase. America is unraveling before our eyes. The consequence of electing a community organizer/activist as POTUS. Followers in the country like the liberal left, and the not so left, march to the beat of the drum. And Obama is playing the cadence.
> ...



What are you responding too? Your comments have nothing to do with my quote

Obama was elected because lazy clucks want free stuff. 

Fact

-Geaux


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 27, 2015)

And the GOP will continue to say...."What Problem?  I don't see a Problem.."

Mental illness and guns are a deadly combination.  The NRA keeps saying that its the people killing, not the guns.  All the while lining the pockets and paying the bills for Republican Nay Sayers.  This shooting was very close to home.

I know there is a solution to solving many of these incidents, but we will never come close to finding it as long as the GOP bows to the NRA.  I suggest that background checks require someone in the immediate family to sign off on any gun purchase application.  At the very least, have a Doctor who is familiar with the applicant to sign off before a gun is purchase.

We all know that Doctors will sign and approve anything for their patients, but they may think twice before they sign approval to put a gun in the hands of a mad man, realizing that they may be liable if something like this incident happens.

Something needs to be done.  I am a hunter and I have guns.  NO ONE is advocating banning guns, but let's try to use some common sense in the proliferation of them.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 27, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Obama was elected because changing demographics are making it nearly impossible for the GOP to win a national election.  2016 will be no different, but it will be a lot funnier if the Trump wins the GOP nomination.  I LOVE IT!


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 27, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I surmised, can't prove it, that the average Obama voter comes from a family ~2 generations deep in America. No more does the voter have a family member that fought in Vietnam, Iraq, etc. 

Those days are gone

-Geaux


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 27, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



That is reasonable.  Time does not stand still.  America will be a very different country, five or even ten years down the road.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 27, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



And IMO, a direct result of America's failed diversity experiment

-Geaux


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



the murders were clearly racially motivated

you are such a kind and tolerant individual.

and you are obviously not a racist


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 27, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


You are missing the point bozo.  The church was a famous historic landmark, both nationally and internationally. In addition, Obama had know the paster who died, known him personally.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



If that helps you sleep at night.

Do you also believe in the tooth fairy?

-Geaux


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 27, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


----------



## Wildman (Aug 27, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> *w virgina moments ago *
> 
> 
> *WDBJ7 live crew attacked by gunman*
> ...



*i saw nothing "graphic"*


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mentally ill white kid kills blacks in a church - Confederate Flag banned, Call for removing Confederate Monuments, and even a call for digging up confederate soldiers and removing them from govt cemetaries (even though a law was passed making Confederate soldiers official US Vets...)

So, after a black, gay man guns down 2 whites on live TV, THAT should mean the Gay Pride Rainbow Flag be immediately banned and taken down, any monuments / banners / plaques honoring Gay lifestyles / Gay people should be taken down / removed  AND  the 'Black Lives Matter' group / flag should be outlawed / banned & any reference to them be shunned, right?!


----------



## Redfish (Aug 27, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

If I knew who you are and where you are, I would kick your sorry ass.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 27, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Typical straw man. I'm not against law abiding citizens having the right to own and carry firearms for legitimate self-defense.
> 
> I'm also for private firearm organizations training people in the responsible keeping and use of firearms.  It should be their primary function.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are anarchistic elements in American culture that are perverting those purposes, and causing them to lose support.  Those who support such drift are doing legitimate gun owners no favors.


The perverts are liberals. Are you going to try and say this gay black professional victim wasn't? I'd call bull. The fact is the left incites people like this, turning them into powder kegs of frustration by making them believe that they are losers in life's lottery, then we get smug condescending assholes like you step in and imply it's somehow the fault of gun owners. 

This guy had the ultimate liberal meltdown and threw a temper tantrum to make others feel his pain. You want to prevent violence by guns? Keep them out of the hands of liberals. Nothing is ever their fault, and if they don't get what they want there will be hell to pay.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 27, 2015)

The video seems to be scrubbed.  Is there a website that has the actual video in full?  The live coverage video and also the shooters video.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > too subtle for you, snake?    hypocrisy, double standard.   think about it, idiot.
> ...


 

They don't know if it was racist????   WTF, the guy put out a manifesto claiming racial discrimination and saying he would get even----------------not racist?    are you that fricken stupid?   Why hasn't obozo called this a hate crime?

you fricken liberal assholes are the biggest hypocrites on earth.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You have trouble with time, too, appatently.  People did not know why he acted early on, and neither did you.  Seems it was job related.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 

So now you admit that it was a racist hate crime.  Good for you


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 27, 2015)

Only white manifestos of hate are believable. 

When a gay minority media member goes on a murderous rampage....and films it for his Facebook page....and faxes a racist anti white rant to the news....well....we just can't be sure what his motives were.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Those are your words.    And we knew nothing early on.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 

But we know now.   It was a race based hate crime,  by a racist gay black guy.   Why is that so hard for you to admit?   Because it destroys your agenda that only whites are racists?   Because it forces you to admit that liberal policies cause this kind of shit?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Your opinions, again, are not facts, only how you think and feel.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

Wildman said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *w virgina moments ago *
> ...


they took it off 

it may still be available


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Typical straw man. I'm not against law abiding citizens having the right to own and carry firearms for legitimate self-defense.
> ...




he did become a loser 

thanks to folks like al sharpton and all


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> The video seems to be scrubbed.  Is there a website that has the actual video in full?  The live coverage video and also the shooters video.


yes that video was directly from the news channel 

shortly after it happened 

they took it down 

there are other sites that still have it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> The video seems to be scrubbed.  Is there a website that has the actual video in full?  The live coverage video and also the shooters video.


the mirror has most of it 

Latest updates after crazed ex-colleague kills TV journalists live on air


----------



## Redfish (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 

No, those are facts whether you like them or not.   The USA is waking up to the fraud that is liberalism.  You lost, we tried it and it failed miserably.   Obama and clinton have destroyed the dem/lib party.   Your ideology is bullshit, its over.  Sanity is returning to this great country.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




i am surprised that the lefties have not started 

a blacklivesmatter issue over this guy


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


That is your "feelings" talking again.  If Trump is the candidate, he will lose by 20 points.  If we continue with xenophbic, nativist, anti-woman positions, the GOP will lose again only worse than in 2012.  Americans will not put with the far right clap trap.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 

Nothing in your post is true.   But thats the case with 99% of your posts.   You contribute nothing but bullshit talking points to this forum.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Missourian said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see a link to back up that claim.
> ...


I can't figure it out! WHY? Because in reality only 2% of the population is committing 52% of the homicides. If 13% of the population were involved there would be far more homicides at that rate. A 52% increase for every 2% of the 13% that is the total black population.. That is not the case,


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> You are so ignorant. The reason Obama attended the memorial service at that time is because it was a famous black church and he personally knew the pastor who was murdered.  *And he didn't denounce white racism, he denounced racism in general.* You people are such sick, disgusting MFs. If there is a god, when you meet your maker, you are going to have a lot to answer for.



However, to blacks there is not other racism then white racism.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Never said such thing. Prove it, you fucking liar.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



That is true. Barely a white guy, if at all.


----------



## paulitician (Aug 27, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > This does now appear to be at least somewhat racially motivated. He was obsessed with some warped 'White Man is out to get me' conspiracy theory. The MSM isn't discussing it, and probably never will. But it does look like this was a brutal racially motivated slaughter.
> ...



Yet one was obsessed over in a racial context, the other one not at all. In loony White Communist/Progressive world, White on Back crime sells. But they completely ignore the rampant Black on White crime in America. 

Crime statistics show Black on White crime far exceeds White on Black crime. In fact, White on Black crime has become very rare in today's America.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 27, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> > Missourian said:
> >
> > Blacks comprise 13% of the population...and over 50% of homicides where the race of the perpetrator is known are committed by blacks.
> 
> ...




I see where you are coming from,  but the reality is that it is a differentiation without a difference.

Over half the murderers are coming from that pool that only represents 13% of the population.

Less than half come from the much much larger pool of everyone else...86% of the population.





Now,  there are plenty of arguments to be laid out for why this disparity exists...and it is a combination of causes and dynamics that we as laymen will probably never completely understand...but facts are facts,  and what is - is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Of course it was you haters on the far right.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Prove it, asshole.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 27, 2015)

JGalt said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm betting guno is a whiteboy who thinks he if he calls others "crackers" he will feel like he's "down"
> ...


I always get a kick out of the concept of "apologists" as explained by Republicans.

Feeling like apologies are never needed can only be arrived at by the spiritually deficient. Nobody is ever right all the time.

These folks also seem to think they're doing black folks a favor by not using the "N" word, or doing women a favor by not slapping their asses at work.

Every person I've encountered so far, in my life,  who uses the term "white apologist", also displays racism regularly


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Your hot guilt always is revealed in your language.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 27, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



It seems his gayness sparked much more of his murderous rampage than his blackness. I'd say 60/40. Lots of black folks were angry....few did this. Guess most homosexuals are looking to shoot someone now!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

And the far right opinions wanting to be facts are all over the Board.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


We can always count on you to be a huge retard.

What if just being mentally ill caused him to shoot people, irrespective of being gay or black


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 27, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You mean like Dylann Roof? No. You dont. He was just a white racist right?

But a gay black going on a rampage...must be mental health.

They're both murderous racists. Period.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 27, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Maybe they were just both ass holes who hate other people because of their skin color...like you


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybe those who subject gays and minorities to an exhaustng amount of daily intolerance pushed this guy over the edge too, or at the very least, may have had a part in it


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your hot guilt always is revealed in your *languge*.



Guilt of what?

You said I claimed something. I asked you to prove it. You haven't and you cant, because I haven't made those claims.

Now you're retreating with an excuse of my "languge".

I'm still asking you to prove it, asshole.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your hot guilt always is revealed in your *languge*.
> ...


You made an ssertion that you can't or won't prove.  Your guilt is obvious so that you throw it on someone else.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Hey there, Jake. Look at the facts: Who among us has been the most violent segment of society? The left or the right?

Who has committed every political assassination in this country? John Wilkes Booth? A radical Southern *Democrat* that vehemently fought *for* slavery as most of you Democrats did, even throughout the passing of the Civil Right Act.

Leon Czolgosz, who assassinated William McKinley? A left-wing anarchist, very similar to your "Occupy Wall Street" shitheads.

Lee Harvey Oswald? A pro-Cuban communist and ultra left wing radical.

Sara Jane Moore, who attempted to assassinate Preside Ford?  A radical Leftist.

Giuseppe Zangara, who attempted to assassinate FDR? An anti-Capitalism leftist.

Oscar Collazo and Griselio Torresola, who tried to assassinate Harry Truman? Puerto Rican Nationalists, represented by Marxist terrorist groups such as FALN, who were responsible for scores of bombings in the U.S.; they were arguably the most active terrorist group in U.S. history.

Samuel Byck, who attempted to assassinate Richard Nixon?  He harbored the belief that the "government was conspiring to oppress the poor.", and attempted to join the Black Panthers.

Squeaky Lynette Fromme, who tried to shoot Gerald Ford? Member of the Manson family, a Hippie who lived on a commune.

Sara Jane Moore, who tried to shoot Gerald Ford? Revolutionary leftist political activist.

I won't even list the left-wingers who committed murders, bombing, and other mayhem, such as the Unibomber, Amy Bishop, Reverend Jim Jones, the Fort Hood Shooter, the Navy Yard shooter, the Virginia Tech shooter, James Holmes, Bill Ayers, the Columbine shooters, the co-founder of Earth Day who murdered his girlfriend and kept her body in a trunk, the founder of Kwaanza, who tortured and beat his girlfriend....

Do you fucking think I'm making all this shit up or something? *Wake the fuck up, ok?*


----------



## Redfish (Aug 27, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Maybe those who subject gays and minorities to an exhaustng amount of daily intolerance pushed this guy over the edge too, or at the very least, may have had a part in it


 

Oh yeah, he is just a poor victim of mean ole white people.   You are so full of shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

The KKK has been the conservative right since 1868, first in the Dems and now the Pubs.

They killed more than 5,000 people.  Hike off, you fake.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, most of the Republicans who keep trying to tie their party to Lincoln and freeing the slaves have forgotten much of their recent history in the form of the Southern Strategy in the 70's.

Today's Republican party is NOTHING like what it was prior to the Southern Strategy.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 27, 2015)

Redfish said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe those who subject gays and minorities to an exhaustng amount of daily intolerance pushed this guy over the edge too, or at the very least, may have had a part in it
> ...


But you _are_ mean, and white.

And he wasn't poor.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 27, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Unfortunately, most of the Republicans who keep trying to tie their party to Lincoln and freeing the slaves have forgotten much of their recent history in the form of the Southern Strategy in the 70's.
> 
> Today's Republican party is NOTHING like what it was prior to the Southern Strategy.


These guys don't remember Dixecrats, or the pary identifcation of Jim Crowe supporters, or the term "Yellow Dog Democrat"

These southern evangelical Republicans are the great grea great Grandsons of slavers, and the great great Grandsons of Jim Crowe era suthern Democrats, and the great Garndsons of segregationist southerners, and the Grandsons southerners who kept blacks from voting, and the sons of the evangleical southerners that just loved the family values crowd with Jerry Falwell.
Same geography...."Dixie"....below the Mason Dixon line


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 27, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, most of the Republicans who keep trying to tie their party to Lincoln and freeing the slaves have forgotten much of their recent history in the form of the Southern Strategy in the 70's.
> ...



What a crass, ill mannered, malinformed comment...

First of all, the Dixiecrats didn't migrate to the Republican Party... in fact in 1948, they tried to sabotage the Presidential election by winning the southern states that way Dewey nor Truman would get 266 electoral votes. That would have made it where the House would have had to decide who would be the president.

Dixiecrats | Encyclopedia of Alabama

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0


----------



## turtledude (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The KKK has been the conservative right since 1868, first in the Dems and now the Pubs.
> 
> They killed more than 5,000 people.  Hike off, you fake.



In the last fifty years, the Ku Klux Kretins have killed less black people than are killed by other black people every week in Democrap run cities of the USA


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

turtledude said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The KKK has been the conservative right since 1868, first in the Dems and now the Pubs.
> ...


And so what?  White far right reactionaries are killers.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


far right reactionaries have killed how many people in the last ten years? far less than what blacks kill each month in the USA.  face it, blacks are the main source of murder in the USA.   6 percent of the population causes over HALF the murders.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

turtledude said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


Those facts do not excuse white racial murders now or in the past.  Fact.

They don't excuse black murderers, either.


----------



## fbj (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think that station will be hiring another black male, gay or straight


----------



## turtledude (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 the issue is a black sodomite who murdered two people.  A liberal democrat who got his panties in a wad and had a hissy fit that caused two innocent white people to die


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You made an *ssertion* that you can't or won't prove.  Your guilt is obvious so that you throw it on someone else.



You said I made some claims, I asked you to prove I made those claims.

Instead of proving those claims, you're saying I made an "ssertion" that I can't or won't prove. Have you asked me to prove anything? Nope, you haven't. If you did, I would find it and post it here. But I did asked you to prove I said something. Until then, you're just a liar and an asshole.


----------



## Hancock (Aug 27, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Maybe those who subject gays and minorities to an exhaustng amount of daily intolerance pushed this guy over the edge too, or at the very least, may have had a part in it


There is zero evidence of this. In fact, the only evidence we have suggests that his claims of " daily intolerance" are complete bullshit. I agree he had mental issues. But it is funny how this shooting and the Charleston shooting  are basically the same, yet spun with a different narrative.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You made an *ssertion* that you can't or won't prove.  Your guilt is obvious so that you throw it on someone else.
> ...


And you made a claim that  you won't prove.  Your double talk only convicts you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Hancock said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe those who subject gays and minorities to an exhaustng amount of daily intolerance pushed this guy over the edge too, or at the very least, may have had a part in it
> ...


No, they clearly are not similar.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> And you made a claim that  you won't prove.  Your double talk only convicts you.



Does it hurt to be that stupid?

First, I asked you to prove where I said that "knockout" is just a game. You can't, because my position on "knockout" is completely opposite from that. Unless you find that proof, you're a liar. I know you can't find it, so again, you're  a liar. Just as pretty much every leftard here, you pulled it out of your ass, and I called you on it. You're liar, simple as that.

Second, after all this you said I made claims I can't prove. If I claimed anything, then I know can prove it. But not until you do what I asked you first. You see, that's how it goes. I called you out on your lies, until you come out clean, I don't owe you anything.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And you made a claim that  you won't prove.  Your double talk only convicts you.
> ...


If you don't want to claim ownerhip, then fine.


----------



## Hancock (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hancock said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Two men ambush and kill innocent people of a different race, for no other reason but being different. That doesn't sound similar to you?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2015)

Roof killed the victims because they were black.

The Roanoke killer shot his victims because of the workplace.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> If you don't want to claim *ownerhip*, then fine.



I made no claim I can't back up.

You accused me of saying something I didn't. I asked you to prove it and you didn't.
No surprise there, you do what every leftard does..Lie. 
You have "ownerhip" over that. And that's called the claim. 

Now, fuck off.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 27, 2015)

what stands out weird to me 

is the lack of situational  awareness


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anyone noticed something strange with time stamps.

Lemme explain. In the video of the shooting, and that was live feed, time of the shooting was at 6:46 AM.

However, the station tweeted: "We are trying to figure out what just happened -- thank you all for your concern and kind words." 4:03 AM - LINK 
Also, her boyfriend tweeted: "She was the most radiant woman I ever met. And for some reason she loved me back. She loved her family, her parents and her brother." 6:34AM - LINK

Both tweets are before shooting even happened. Tweeter screw up?


----------



## Hancock (Aug 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roof killed the victims because they were black.
> 
> The Roanoke killer shot his victims because of the workplace.



The Roanoke killer shot his(White) victims...FTFY. 
He admits to bring racist in his manifesto. Put the water down, it seems to be getting too heavy for you...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

Hancock said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roof killed the victims because they were black.
> ...


Show me he shot them because they were white.  Your circumstantial evidence is weak.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roof killed the victims because they were black.
> 
> The Roanoke killer shot his victims because of the workplace.



Yeah...because he felt like whites were discriminating against him. A RACIAL GRUDGE. 

You retards are making excuses for this killer black homo racist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roof killed the victims because they were black.
> ...


Just the facts, sir, just the facts.  Show that he had a racial grudge against whites as opposed to a work place unhappiness.  You can't.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 28, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Unfortunately, most of the Republicans who keep trying to tie their party to Lincoln and freeing the slaves have forgotten much of their recent history in the form of the Southern Strategy in the 70's.
> 
> Today's Republican party is NOTHING like what it was prior to the Southern Strategy.


Yeah, we've been over that liberal lie here numerous times. Repeating it won't make it true, just like with any other religion. The south was business friendly, still is and there was no migratory shift, the Democrats lost power and the Republicans gained power. 

Even today the Democrats are the racists. They can't see beyond skin color and act like black folks need to be lifted up by the superior white hand.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

"there was no migratory shift, the Democrats lost power and the Republicans gained power" is the first serious misstatement of the minority.  Of course there was a shift of whites to the Pubs and blacks to the Dems in the South.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roof killed the victims because they were black.
> ...


So youre saying he shot random whites?  Looks like he shot the people he perceived as causing and benefiting from him being fired.  If it was simply a race thing he would have walked into a white church and sat for 2 hours to get up the nerve to shoot people while they were praying to god like the white boy did.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

The shooter knew the people.  It was personal.  It was because of perceived work place injustice.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 28, 2015)

He had injustice everyplace he worked.  He was deranged but a black man claiming racial harrassment is never going to be found too incompetent to own a gun.  Never.  It's not going to happen.   There would be a dozen cities burning before such a thing happened.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He had injustice everyplace he worked.  He was deranged but a black man claiming racial harrassment is never going to be found too incompetent to own a gun.  Never.  It's not going to happen.   There would be a dozen cities burning before such a thing happened.


Hyperbole much.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2015)

A Black Homosexual Man Guns Down 2 Whites on Television. In his 'manifesto' he submitted he declared the Charleston, SC Church Shooting 'Inspired Him'.

1. The Guy Was Mentally Ill
-- He said the reporter was being racists because she said they had to go 'out in the field', that one of his co-workers brought in a watermellon he grew to share with everyone, and called 7-11 'racist' for selling Watermellon-flavored Slurpees...

2. This was a 'Hate Crime'...but of course the Liberals are all lining up to opine about how it wasn't.

3. Part of the aftermath of the Charleston SC shooting was the demand to take down all Confederate Flags, any and all Confederate statues, and even to dig up Confederate soldiers - US Vets - from govt cemetaries.....SO, TAKE DOWN THE 'RAINBOW FLAG', BAN THE 'BLACK LIVES MATTER BANNERS, KICK AL SHARPTON COMPLETELY OFF OF TV ... for starters.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> A Black Homosexual Man Guns Down 2 Whites on Television. In his 'manifesto' he submitted he declared the Charleston, SC Church Shooting 'Inspired Him'.
> 
> 1. The Guy Was Mentally Ill
> -- He said the reporter was being racists because she said they had to go 'out in the field', that one of his co-workers brought in a watermellon he grew to share with everyone, and called 7-11 'racist' for selling Watermellon-flavored Slurpees...
> ...


  No context.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > A Black Homosexual Man Guns Down 2 Whites on Television. In his 'manifesto' he submitted he declared the Charleston, SC Church Shooting 'Inspired Him'.
> ...


 
No Contest...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


You are so right, and I accept your gracious submission.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 


JakeStarkey said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2015)

JS: "You are so right, and I accept your gracious submission."

-- Careful, you are starting to sound as delusional...and dangerous...as the guy who gunned down the 2 media personnel...


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 28, 2015)

Whjy is it that those two parrticular lives don't seem to "matter"?

Or have I just missed seeing a pesidential pontification on that?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 28, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Where is the video?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 28, 2015)

paulitician said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Because whites are being kept on the BLACK plantation, didn't you know?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 28, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



it is posted or was anyway


----------



## Pogo (Aug 28, 2015)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




You need a shrink.  Badly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

JGalt is very disturbed, yes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2015)

I have seen them both. The pistol looks like a Glock.


----------

